# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  GO nakon porodiljnog dopusta

## sretna35

Da li imam pravo na goidšnji odmor nakon proroidljnog dopusta? Na posao se vraćam 22. 11. o. g.

----------


## casper

Imaš go iz 2010.ovaj iz 2009. se trebao potrošiti do 30.06.2010. ili ti propada.
e sad, stvar je dogovora hoće li ti ga dati odmah nakon porodiljnog ili kasnije.
probaj dogovoriti

----------


## 2xmama

i ne daj se zbuniti, imaš pravo na cijeli go za 2010.! Meni su moji htjeli uskratiti cijeli go, pa kad se nisam dala,onda bar dio, ali na kraju sam im dokazala (zakonom) da sam u pravu i dobila rješenje za cijeli ! vraćam se na posao (zapravo godišnji) 18.10.

----------


## crnkica

imam li pravo na godišnji odmor nakon porodiljnog?otišla sam na komplikacije u 1mjesecu 2010.a trebam se vratiti na posao u 2.2011.,e sad da li ću ja moći tada iskoristiti svoj godišnji? radim u školi

----------


## lukab

> imam li pravo na godišnji odmor nakon porodiljnog?otišla sam na komplikacije u 1mjesecu 2010.a trebam se vratiti na posao u 2.2011.,e sad da li ću ja moći tada iskoristiti svoj godišnji? radim u školi


da, godišnji za 2010.g. možeš iskoristiti do kraja lipnja 2011.

----------


## RING

Što je sa zamjenom za vrijeme korištenja godišnjeg tokom nastavne godine. Rečeno mi je da zamjena koja me je do sad mijenjala ne može mijenjati i za vrijeme godišnjeg :/

----------


## lukab

> Što je sa zamjenom za vrijeme korištenja godišnjeg tokom nastavne godine. Rečeno mi je da zamjena koja me je do sad mijenjala ne može mijenjati i za vrijeme godišnjeg :/


to nigdje ne pise... ti imas pravo iskoristit svoj godisnji (to pise, tj. tocnije pise da se godisnji U PRAVILU koristi za vrijeme praznika - dakle nije obavezno...) i ja bi se na tvom mjestu pobunila... procitaj si na netu kolektivni ugovor, uzmi ga pod ruku i odi se izborit za to  :Smile: 
moj slucaj - trebala bi se vratit na posao 25.5.2011. medutim odmah mi je ravnatelj rekao da uzmem godisnji jos jer nije u interesu niti djece niti nastave da se vratim 3 tjedna prije kraja skole, a imam pravo iskoristit taj svoj godisnji, a zamjena ce odradit do kraja - dakle moze se  :Smile:

----------


## ola

Molim pomoć,
Na nagovor poslodavca sam otišla sam na komplikacije u 3.mjesecu 2009., vratila se na posao nakon porodiljnog u 7 mjesecu ove godine. Poslodavac mi osporava pravo ina prošlogodišnji godišnji. Imam li pravo bar na novčanu naknadu? Također tvrdi da za ovu godinu imam pravo samo na 9 dana godišnjeg, iako sam zaposlena kod njega neprekidno 4 godine. Zanima me vaše mišljenje.

----------


## RING

Zašto onda iz mzos-a stiže odgovor da je takva zamjena neregularna, prema riječima gosp. L. (on daje zeleno svjetlo za financiranje). Dakle nije sporno pravo na godišnji već plaćanje zamjene  :Undecided:

----------


## Daisy@

I ja bih pitala pitanje. Tražila sam ali nisam mogla naći,pa se unaprijed ispričavam ako negdje ima već odgovor.
Ja sam na neplaćenom porodiljnom dopustu do 3.6.2011.g.Firma je državna.
Da li imam pravo na godišnji dopust kad se budem vratila,s obzirom da sam na mirovanju radnog odnosa? I da li ga mogu odmah uzeti,tj. barem dio?

----------


## freya7

Molim pomoć.....

Termin poroda mi je 22.5. 2011., planiram ići 28 dana prije na pordoiljni iskoristiti godišnji prije toga -godišnji od 2011.god.
Imam 24 dana go pa sam planirala potrošiti recimo nekih 15, a 9 dana ostaviti kad se sledeće godine vratim.
Vratiti ću se najkasnije kad bebač ima 1god, što je prije 30.6.2012.godine...tako da mi ostane tih 9 dana koje bih iskoristila do 30.6.2012.

e sad u firmi je za takve stvari zadužena tajnica koja me uvjerava da moram uzeti sav godišnji prije porodiljnog jer će mi propasti, odnosno da ga ne mogu koristiti sljedeće godine (2012.) jer u 2011. neću raditi 6mjeseci?

da li je to po zakonu  ili......?

imali su već takvih ideja samo što mi za prošli porodiljni nije bilo bitno....
radila sam do 22.9.2009., rodila 18.10.2009. i prije potrošila sav go jer sam se vratila 1.7.2010 i tako i tako nisam mogla stari čuvati....jer se nisam vraćala prije 30.6.2010., ali da sam si ostavila go i vratila senpr.1.6.20120. po nima sam mogla koristit jer sam u prethodnoj godini radila više od 6mj.....

radim već godinama na neodređeno, tako da tu nije ništa neupitno

----------


## Boxica

možeš napraviti ovako kako si si ti zamislila...porodiljni se gleda kao da si normalno radila, a ne kao prekid radnog odnosa tako da teorija da moraš raditi 6 mjeseci ne drži vodu...

*Članak 63.* *Zakona o radu

*(1) Neiskorišteni dio godišnjeg odmora u trajanju dužem od dijela godišnjeg odmora iz članka 62. stavka 2. ovoga Zakona, radnik može prenijeti i iskoristiti najkasnije do 30. lipnja iduće godine.

(2) Radnik ne može prenijeti u sljedeću kalendarsku godinu dio godišnjeg odmora iz članka 62. stavka 2. ovoga Zakona, ako mu je bilo omogućeno korištenje toga odmora.

(3) Iznimno od odredbe stavka 2. ovoga članka, *godišnji odmor, odnosno dio godišnjeg odmora koji je prekinut ili nije korišten u kalendarskoj godini u kojoj je stečen, zbog bolesti ili korištenja prava na rodiljni, roditeljski i posvojiteljski dopust, radnik ima pravo iskoristiti do 30. lipnja iduće godine.

*(4) Član posade broda, radnik na radu u inozemstvu ili radnik koji je vršio dužnost građana u obrani, može godišnji odmor u cijelosti koristiti u sljedećoj kalendarskoj godini.

----------


## freya7

hvala puno  :Smile: 
al pitanje da li će mi uvažit  :Smile:

----------


## umiljata

[QUOTE=Boxica;1784503]

(3) Iznimno od odredbe stavka 2. ovoga članka, [B][I]godišnji odmor, odnosno dio godišnjeg odmora koji je prekinut ili nije korišten u kalendarskoj godini u kojoj je stečen, zbog bolesti ili korištenja prava na rodiljni, roditeljski i posvojiteljski dopust, radnik ima pravo iskoristiti *do 30. lipnja iduće godine*.

U novom dopunjenom zakonu je ovaj dio rečenice izbačen, tj. nema ograničenja do kada ćeš iskoristiti GO.

----------


## jelena.O

može li link na taj novi zakon?

----------


## umiljata

http://www.poslovniforum.hr/zakon-o-radu/

----------


## umiljata

sorry, kriva informacija. ipak i dalje stoji taj datum, ono što su maknuli je nastavak rečenice: pod uvjetom da je radio najmanje 6 mjeseci u godini koja prethodi godini u kojoj se vratio na rad

----------


## jelena.O

ok sad je jasno, radi tog sam i tražila link. tx

----------


## pepeljuga

20.08. 2010. sam rodila, a vracam se na posao 20.08.2011. mogu li nakon tog datuma koristi GO iz 2010. do kraja ove godine tj. samo bih produzila porodiljni i vratila se 20.09. ili se iskljucivo GO mora za proslu godinu mora iskoristit do 30.06. 2011. ako je tako u tom slucaju gubim svoj GO iz 2010. napominjem da sam u 2010. radila prva 4 mjeseca i onda otisla na komplikacije?

----------


## lukab

> 20.08. 2010. sam rodila, a vracam se na posao 20.08.2011. mogu li nakon tog datuma koristi GO iz 2010. do kraja ove godine tj. samo bih produzila porodiljni i vratila se 20.09. ili se iskljucivo GO mora za proslu godinu mora iskoristit do 30.06. 2011. ako je tako u tom slucaju gubim svoj GO iz 2010. napominjem da sam u 2010. radila prva 4 mjeseca i onda otisla na komplikacije?


moj savjet - prekini porodiljni, iskoristi GO iz 2010. do 30.6.2011. i onda se vrati na porodiljni  :Smile:  svi zadovoljni  :Smile:

----------


## babuska28

malu pomoć molim, jer sam totalni tudum za "čitanje i razumjevanje" zakona
od 01.06.2009-19.10.2009 sam bila na trudničkom bolovanju
od 19.10.2009-15.10.2010 sam bila na porodiljnom dopustu
sad sam bila na kolektivnom godišnjem od 24.12.2010-10.01.2011.
ja bi da mi se to vodi kao prošlogodišnji god (od 2010.),
neznam koja su mi prava, imam li pravo na taj god (koji mi je inače bio 21 radni dan kad sam odlazila na porodiljni), i koliko mi je u tom slučaju ostalo dana godišnjeg za iskoristiti do 30.06.2011.
hvala puno  :Smile: 
PS. molim brzi i jasan odgovor jer me ovih dana čeka razgovor sa šefom. hvala

----------


## lukab

> malu pomoć molim, jer sam totalni tudum za "čitanje i razumjevanje" zakona
> od 01.06.2009-19.10.2009 sam bila na trudničkom bolovanju
> od 19.10.2009-15.10.2010 sam bila na porodiljnom dopustu
> sad sam bila na kolektivnom godišnjem od 24.12.2010-10.01.2011.
> ja bi da mi se to vodi kao prošlogodišnji god (od 2010.),
> neznam koja su mi prava, imam li pravo na taj god (koji mi je inače bio 21 radni dan kad sam odlazila na porodiljni), i koliko mi je u tom slučaju ostalo dana godišnjeg za iskoristiti do 30.06.2011.
> hvala puno 
> PS. molim brzi i jasan odgovor jer me ovih dana čeka razgovor sa šefom. hvala


to ti se mora voditi kao godisnji za 2010. godinu jer je 2011. tek pocela  :Smile:  dakle vidi koliko po kolektivnom ugovoru ili ugovoru o radu ili zakonu (ne znam di radis) imas dana godisnjeg, ako ih nisi sve iskoristila mozes do 30.6.2011.

----------


## Janis

> moj savjet - prekini porodiljni, iskoristi GO iz 2010. do 30.6.2011. i onda se vrati na porodiljni  svi zadovoljni


Postoje li neki posebni uvjeti oko prekidanja porodiljnog i vraćanja na njega?

----------


## lukab

nisam to radila ali mislim da moras mjesec dana prije promjene statusa otic u HZZO i vidjet koje papire moras ispunit
a kod poslodavca isto tako - najavit i vjerojatno predat zahtjev ili nesto... raspitaj se u firmi...
evo ti iz zakona 

2. Roditeljski dopust
Članak 13.
(1) Zaposleni roditelj ili samozaposleni roditelj, nakon proteka rodiljnog dopusta iz članka 12. ovoga
Zakona, ima pravo na roditeljski dopust.
(2) Zaposleni roditelj ili samozaposleni roditelj može koristiti roditeljski dopust do osme godine života
djeteta na način i u trajanju propisanom člankom 14. ovoga Zakona.
(3) Pravo na roditeljski dopust osobno je pravo oba zaposlena roditelja ili samozaposlena roditelja i koriste
ga, u pravilu, u jednakom dijelu, ako ovim Zakonom nije drugačije propisano.
(4) Iznimno od stavka 3. ovoga članka, pravo na roditeljski dopust može koristiti samo jedan od roditelja,
ako se o tome pisano izjasne oba roditelja.
Članak 14.
(1) Zaposleni roditelj ili samozaposleni roditelj po isteku rodiljnog dopusta iz članka 12. ovoga Zakona ima
pravo na roditeljski dopust u trajanju od 6 ili 30 mjeseci, ovisno o broju rođene djece i načinu njegova
korištenja.
(2) Zaposleni roditelj ili samozaposleni roditelj ima pravo na roditeljski dopust u trajanju od:
– 6 mjeseci, za prvo i drugo rođeno dijete,
– 30 mjeseci, za rođene blizance, treće i svako sljedeće dijete.
(3) Pravo na roditeljski dopust iz stavka 2. ovoga članka u pravilu koriste oba roditelja iz stavka 1. ovoga
članka, u jednakom trajanju od 3 ili 15 mjeseci, a mogu ga koristiti pojedinačno, obostrano istodobno ili
naizmjenično, sukladno osobnom dogovoru i pod uvjetom da pravo na roditeljski dopust prema članku 13.
stavku 4. ovoga Zakona ne koristi samo jedan od roditelja.
(4) Ako djetetov otac koristi pravo na roditeljski dopust u trajanju od najmanje tri mjeseca, roditeljski
dopust iz stavka 2. ovoga članka produžuje se za dva mjeseca.
*(5) Zaposleni roditelj ili samozaposleni roditelj može koristiti roditeljski dopust iz stavka 2. ovoga članka u
cijelosti ili u njegovim dijelovima.
(6) Za slučaj da zaposleni ili samozaposleni roditelj roditeljski dopust iz stavka 2. ovoga članka koristi u
dijelovima može ga koristiti najviše dva puta godišnje, svaki put u trajanju od najmanje 30 dana.*
(7) U broj rođene djece iz stavka 2. ovoga članka uračunavaju se i mrtvorođena djeca te umrla djeca
majke i posvojena djeca.

----------


## pepeljuga

pa to se ne moze, jednom kad prekines porodiljni ne mozes se vratiti,

----------


## lukab

mozes... do 8. godine djetetovog zivota
ali samo dva puta godisnje i po najmanje 30 dana... 
pricam naravno o drugih 6 mjeseci tj. roditeljskom dopustu

----------


## Janis

Hvala na odgovoru. Radim u školi i uvijek su problemi oko ovih pravnih pitanja jer nitko nije dovoljno upućen (ni ravnatelj ni računovođa ni tajnik koji je po struci pravnik) i često na kraju budeš uskraćen za neka prava.

----------


## pepeljuga

Lukab, je li to sigurno, cudi me kako mi moji iz kadrovske to nisu predlozili niti ista znaju o tome, nego su mi rekli ako sef odobri da dodjem raditi 20.08. i onda ispunim molbu za GO iz 2010. i koristim ga. Ali meni vise pase da dobijem punu placu za 8 mjesec i onda pocnem raditi kad i treba 20.08. Radim u drzavnoj sluzbi i po pravilniku GO za proteklu god. se mora koristi najkasnije do 30.06. sljedece godine tj. po tome bih trebala prekinuti porodiljni 1.06. koristi GO tja cijeli mjesec i onda 1.7. se vratiti na porodiljni pa do 20.08. malo mi se to cini nespretno odnosno sumanjma da ce proci... moze li se na tja nacin korisit GO da mi ne propadne?

----------


## mamma san

GO za proteklu godinu može se iskoristiti samo do 30.6. naredne godine. Ovo je prema odredbama Zakona o radu.

Ako sa šefom imaš neki drugačiji dogovor, te ako to i nije tako formalno kod vas, on uvijek može odobriti korištenje g.o. iz prethodne godine i kasnije. No, takvi šefovi su rijetke "ptice".  :Wink: 
S obzriom da si u državnoj firmi, sasvim sam sigurna da stari g.o. iz 2010.g. nećeš moći iskoristiti nakon 30.6.2011.g., već pretpostavljam da će ti pisati novi godišnji.

----------


## lukab

pepeljuga - kontaktiraj na pp kljucic, ona ti je to radila prosle godine...
moze se sigurno, meni je cak moja tajnica to predlozila kad jos nismo bili sigurni dal cu uspjet cijeli godisnji iskoristit do 30.6.
nespretno je jedino zbog papirologije ali to nije tvoj problem ako je to tvoje pravo... dakle, zakonski na to imas puno pravo a ako ti ga oni budu osporavali onda je na tebi da odlucis dal se zelis izborit za to ili ne...

----------


## mamma san

> pepeljuga - kontaktiraj na pp kljucic, ona ti je to radila prosle godine...
> moze se sigurno, meni je cak moja tajnica to predlozila kad jos nismo bili sigurni dal cu uspjet cijeli godisnji iskoristit do 30.6.
> nespretno je jedino zbog papirologije ali to nije tvoj problem ako je to tvoje pravo... *dakle, zakonski na to imas puno pravo* a ako ti ga oni budu osporavali onda je na tebi da odlucis dal se zelis izborit za to ili ne...


Molim te da ne govoriš o zakonskom pravu, kad to nije točno. Zakonsko pravo postoji do 30.6. za prošlogodišnji neiskorišteni godišnji odmor.
Ova kombinacija o kojoj ti govoriš predstavlja ono što sam pisala pod "dobrim šefom". Naime, zabilježi se da se godišnji koristio unutar zakonskog roka, a u stvari se iskoristi kasnije. Sve ostalo, bez obzira koliko se išlo na ruku zaposleniku (čak i ovo zadnje) predstavlja kršenje propisa (a posebno u službama koje su pokrivene ne samo zakonom već i kolektivnim ugovorima te odlukama Vlade).

----------


## lukab

ma krivo si me shvatila, ja pricam o prekidu roditeljskog dopusta zbog odlaska na godisnji i onda povratak na roditeljski dopust.
to me pepeljuga pitala... da li ima zakonsko pravo prekinut roditeljski dopust i onda se vratiti na njega... sto ima  :Smile:

----------


## pepeljuga

da to sam pitala, ali iskreno ne znam bas da bi bili odusevljeni, pa makar i sto radim u drzavnoj sluzbi, svi koji rade u drz sluzbi znaju da se nadređeni drze propisa, nema odstupanja. Tako da zamisli situaciju dodjem na posao 1.6. kazem odoh sutra na GO nema me mjesec cana i onda kad se vratim: Odoh ja sad na ostatak porodiljnog! ako je netko imao ovu situaciju, molim da mi se javim, da vidim kako to ide u praksi... Ovo sto kaze mama san mi se cini tocnijim, ovisi o sefu hoce raci ajd ok koristi jos taj stari go iz 2010. pa spoji s porodiljnim sto bi mi super odgovaralo, jer po tome ispada da bi bila 13 mjeseci c bebom, sto mi i je cilj

----------


## S2000

Ne zaboravite na cinjenicu da ukoliko radite prekid roditeljskog dopusta- kad se vracate ponovo na roditeljski ide novi obracun. Trebate imati najmanje dvije isplate place (a to su 3 mj rada ako placu dobivate pocetkom tekuceg za prethodni mjesec), inace vam se naknada smanjuje (ako prekidate samo na mjesec dana da biste iskoristili godisnji).

----------


## S2000

buduci na mi porodiljni zavrsava krajem 6.mj 2011, nemam kad nakon porodiljnog iskoristiti cijeli GO iz 2010. Zato moram prekinuti porodiljni mjesec ranije, uzet GO i vratiti se na porodiljni. Medjutim poslodav me uvjerava da to nije moguce jer nisam radila 6 mj u 2010 (od 3.mj te godine sam morala na komplikacije). Mislim da poslodavac nije u pravu, no kopka me da li oni mozda imaju kakav kolektivni, ili pravilnik o radu koji to onemogucava. Pa zar se i u tom slucaju ne bi mogla pozvat na Zakon o radu koji je u moju korist?
Takodjer mi govore da sam morala zatraziti još prošle godine sluzbeno i pismeno da mi se omoguci koristenje GO u sljedecoj godini, inace sve gubim. Ma zar je to moguce? Pola porodiljnog provodim natezajuci se s njima o mojim pravima, ne gine mi odvjetnik....

----------


## lukab

ja nisam radila niti jedan dan u 2010. pa imam pravo na godisnji... to ti nema nikakve veze i to je ono sto je novo u ovom zakonu (ako oni tvrde drugacije onda neka si procitaju "novi" zakon o radu koji vrijedi od 1.1.2010. dakle vec godinu dana...)
ako postoji neki kolektivni ili pravilnik o radu (to moras provjerit, ne znam di radis) koliko ja znam mora ti se uzimat u obzir ono sto je povoljnije za tebe... to neka ti jos netko strucniji potvrdi ali mislim da je to tako... 
ti podnesi lijepo molbu za godisnji (meni su u tajnistvu u skoli rekli da moram mjesec dana ranije dakle ovo da si trebala prosle godine to je ili neko interno pravilo ili izmisljaju) pa neka ti oni napisu na osnovu kojeg clanka kojeg zakona/kolektivnog/pravilnika ti nemas to pravo... i na osnovu kojeg clanka si trebala pisat molbu jos prosle godine...

----------


## S2000

Hvala lukab. I ja se toplo nadam da je tako kako kazes. Mozes li mi molim te jos reci u kojem obliku si poslala molbu za godisnji? Usmeno, mailom ili preporucenom postom?

----------


## little duck

Molim vas pomoc. Otisla sam u 11.mjesecu 2009. na komplikacije u trudnoci, rodila u 6.mj. 2010. te do 6.mj.2011.koristim porodiljni, dakle godinu dana. Znaci 2010.g. nisam niti dana radila. Dobila sam rjesenje za g.o., 24 dana. Sada sef tvrdi da ga ipak nemam pravo koristiti pri povratku, jer nisam radila prosle godine, a da su mi rjesenje izdali jer su mi isplatili K15. Da li to stoji?

----------


## lukab

> Hvala lukab. I ja se toplo nadam da je tako kako kazes. Mozes li mi molim te jos reci u kojem obliku si poslala molbu za godisnji? Usmeno, mailom ili preporucenom postom?


nisam jos poslala jer su mi rekli da donesem u travnju (imam porodiljni do 22.5.)
tajnica mi je poslala šprancu na mail da samo potpisem i napisem datum... i onda im to donesem
ali ako hoces vodit bitku s njima onda ti predlazem da im posaljes preporuceno s povratnicom... svakako se u molbi pozovi na Zakon o radu, članak 63. stavak 3
tu ti je link na zakon http://www.poslovnenovine.com/zakono...asp?propisi=63

----------


## S2000

Da, slat cu i mailom i postom za svaki slucaj. 
Little duck- po osnovi istog clanka 63.imas pravo na godisnji iz 2010-ali ga moras iskoristiti do 30.6.2011. Kako ces do tad bit jos na porodiljnom- morat ces ga prekinut. Najbolje prekinut mjesec ranije- jer ce ti onda ostat samo taj zadnji mjesec sa nizom naknadom od 1600kn mjesecno. Tako cu i ja na kraju napravit.

----------


## little duck

OK, hvala. To za prekid sam tako i planirala, iskoristiti taj godisnji sada u travnju.
Ali, da li onda cinjenica da nisam niti dana u toj 2010. nisam radila utjece na to pravo koristenja g.o.? To je ono sto mi je sporno, i sto mi poslodavac osporava.

----------


## S2000

Nema veze sto nisi radila ni dana. I ja se isto natezem sa svojim poslodavcem, iako sam dio godine radila. Izgleda da su oni gledali u stari zakon. Po novom moze   :Smile:  samo budi uporna. Isprintaj im 63.clanak- podebljaj markerom, uokviri ... Ako se sami ne izborimo za sebe nece nitko.

----------


## dundo

I ja imam pitanje. Od drugog tjedna idem na komplikacije. Zamolila sam ravnateljicu da mi da najprije godišnji ali ona kaže da joj je to nezgodno i i da bi bilo bolje da odem prvo na komplikacije a onda da ih prekinem, pa uzmem godišnji prije porodiljnog, ali nisam sigurna da se to može. Unaprijed hvala

----------


## lukab

nisi napisala da li bi koristila GO za 2010. ili 2011. godinu? ako je za 2010. onda ga moras iskoristiti do 30.6.2011. inace ti propada... ako je za 2011. onda mozes i ovo sto ti ravnateljica sugerira... 
radis u skoli? (pretpostavljam jer si rekla ravnateljica) - onda razumijem zasto ti je ona rekla da je sad nezgodno - u pravilu te ona ne moze sad poslat na GO jer joj ministarstvo nece dozvolit...

----------


## dundo

Radim u vrtiću ali je slična situacija kao u školi. I da go je za 2011. Hvala lukab

----------


## freya7

imam dva pitanja  :Smile: 

1. prijateljica se vraća 1.3.2011. sa porodiljnog, i rekli joj da ima pravo na go od 2011. proporcionalno koliko će raditi u 2011. , znači od 10mjeseci???? inače ima 24 dana, a sad bi kao imala samo 20 ?????
jel to nešto po novom zakonu ili..?
ja sam se vratila 1.7.2010. i imala sam pravo na cijeli go od 2010.

2. ista prijateljica nije radila ni dana 2010.god, vidim da se ovdje govori da ima pravo i na taj go? ja ne kužim taj čl.62 i 63
ja sam pravno nepismene  :Smile: 
pa dajte mi razjasnite....kaj da si zacrveni i maše im pred nosom  :Smile:  hahaha
ne namjerava ga koristit, ali čisto dati do znanja da zna ako ju zakidaju ...hahahahaha

----------


## S2000

Ja bi rekla da ima pravo na oba godisnja. Ito cijela, nikakav razmjerni dio.

----------


## freya7

> Ja bi rekla da ima pravo na oba godisnja. Ito cijela, nikakav razmjerni dio.


hvala !i ja msilim da ima

ako netko zna 100% pliz neka mi odgovori i da zna čime u borbu krenuti  :Smile:

----------


## spunky125

imaš broj pravne pomoći u sindikatima, tako da može nazvati i provjeriti sa pravnicom, bez obzira je li član ili ne.

iako, ako me pamćenje ne vara, ima pravo na god. iz 2010.-promjena zor-a od 1.1.2010. te naravno na cijeli u 2011. kojeg može iskoristiti do 30.6.2012.

----------


## S2000

sto se tice proslogodisnjeg godisnjeg, evo clanak koji se odnosi na njega :
http://www.poslovnenovine.com/zakono...asp?propisi=63

Novi Zakon o radu („Narodne novine“ br. 149/09) koji je stupio na snagu 1. siječnja 2010. godine propisuje u odredbi članka 63. stavka 1. da radnik neiskorišteni dio godišnjeg odmora koji preostane nakon što se iskoristi najmanje dva tjedna godišnjeg odmora u neprekidnom trajanju tijekom kalendarske godine za koju se ostvaruje to pravo (kako je to propisano odredbom članka 62. stavka 2. Zakona o radu), može prenijeti i iskoristit najkasnije do 30. lipnja iduće godine.
Međutim, odredbom članka 63. stavka 3. Zakona o radu propisana je iznimka prema kojoj godišnji odmor, odnosno dio godišnjeg odmora koji je prekinut ili nije uopće korišten u kalendarskoj godini u kojoj je stečen, zbog bolesti ili korištenja prava na rodiljni, roditeljski ili posvojiteljski dopust, radnik ima pravo iskoristiti do 30. lipnja iduće godine.
Dakle, u slučaju korištenja prava na rodiljni, roditeljski ili posvojiteljski dopust radnik ima pravo godišnji odmor prenijeti u sljedeću kalendarsku godinu neovisno o tome je li koristio dio godišnjeg odmora u godini u kojoj je stečen i neovisno o tome je li u toj godini radio.

----------


## freya7

> imaš broj pravne pomoći u sindikatima, tako da može nazvati i provjeriti sa pravnicom, bez obzira je li član ili ne.
> 
> iako, ako me pamćenje ne vara, ima pravo na god. iz 2010.-promjena zor-a od 1.1.2010. te naravno na cijeli u 2011. kojeg može iskoristiti do 30.6.2012.


sindikat u firmi?

mi to nemamo  :Sad:  (radimo u sitoj firmi)  kod nas se sve nekak ni sim ni tam rješava..ništa nije definirano do kraja..pa kak ti ispadne...a ak ti nije po volji onda moraš tražiti odgovore po forumima

----------


## S2000

moj prethodni post je u vezi proslogodisnjeg godisnjeg, a sto se tice novog, sigurna sam da ima pravo na njega, jer i ja cu korisiti cijeli iako nisam radila. Uglavnom, vrijeme provedeno na porodiljnom, sto se ostvarivanja prava na godisnji tice, se gleda kao vrijeme provedeno na poslu. Ne mogu sada naci neki zakon koji to citira, ako nadem stavit cu ti.

----------


## S2000

evo našla sam, to je članak 69 ZOR-a.
http://www.poslovnenovine.com/zakono...asp?propisi=69

Ako je za stjecanje određenih prava iz radnog odnosa ili u svezi s radnim odnosom važno prethodno trajanje radnog odnosa, *razdoblja rodiljnog, roditeljskog*, posvojiteljskog dopusta, rada s polovicom punog radnog vremena, rada u skraćenom radnom vremenu zbog pojačane njege djeteta, dopusta trudnice ili majke koja doji dijete, te dopusta ili rada u skraćenom radnom vremenu radi skrbi i njege djeteta s težim smetnjama u razvoju, *smatrat će se radom u punom radnom vremenu.*.

Dakle, sto se godisnjeg tice, ima potpuno ista prava kao i osobe koje su radile. Naravno, s posodavcem se mora dogovoriti o tome kada ce korisiti godisnji, no svakako na njega ima pravo.

----------


## ksena28

*dundo*, tek sam sad vidjela tvoj post:

*nemoj ni slučajno radit to što ti ravnateljica sugerira*, jer ćeš past na minimalac!!! za porodiljnu naknadu, objasniše mi neki dan na HZZO-u, se gleda 6 zadnjih plaća, ako odeš na bolovanje i onda godišnji, nećeš imat šest plaća već naknadu za komplikacije i padaš na minimalac!

----------


## josipal

Kod nas se do sada nakon povratka na posao imalo pravo na godisnji no isti se nije prikazivao na platnoj listi nego se bilo na godisnjem a pisalo se kao da radimo. Kako sada moramo voditi liste svakodnevno, poslodavac osporava rpavo na moj godisnji? Na sto ga konkretno upuititi ako na godisnji imam pravo: radila sam do 1.4. 2010. a rodila 26 dana kasnije. i od tad sam na porodiljnom.

----------


## piknjica

Mene zanima na koji način se ranije prekida roditeljski dopust i koliko ranije moram to najaviti hzzo-u? 
Naime, htjela bih ranije prekinuti roditeljski dopust i onda do godine dana djetetovog života iskoristi godišnji iz 2010. Hvala na odgovoru!

----------


## crnkica

mislim da moraš najmanje 2 tjedna prije nego što želiš završiti s porodiljnim otići u hzzo i napisati zahtjev od kojeg datuma želiš se vratiti na posao, a moraš otići i do poslodavca i reći da želiš otvoriti godišnji.

----------


## S2000

Meni su rekli mjesec ranije da najavim..

----------


## lukab

kolko ja znam - mjesec dana

----------


## crnkica

bit će da je ipak mjesec dana ranije, ja sam to malo puno skratila.... sorry na krivoj informaciji

----------


## freya7

u pravil mjesec dana, ali dvije moje kolegice su i malo manje javile...manje od mjesec dana pa im nitko nije radio problem...hzzo u interesu da im se što prije skinemo s grbače  :Smile:

----------


## Janis

Iskoristit ću ovu temu da ne otvaram novu. Dakle, radim u školi, na porodiljnom sam do sredine kolovoza. Ostao mi je godišnji od lani i znam da ga moram iskoristiti do 30.6. Zanima me što se više financijski isplati: biti na porodiljnom pa nakon njega uzeti svoj godišnji (što znači da koristim samo godišnji od ove godine, lanjski propada) ili prekinut porodiljni, iskoristiti oba godišnja, pa opet na porodiljni?

----------


## S2000

Imamo iste muke, samo sto meni znaci godisnji jer bebaca nema tko cuvati. 
Ako prekidas porodiljni pretposatavljam da bi to bilo 1.6. da uzmes cijeli 6 mj godisnji. Onda bi ti ostalo jos neiskoristenog porodiljnog 2 ipo mj. 
Znaci ta 2 ipo mj bi umjesto 2600 primila 1600 mjesecno. To je znaci gubitak od 4000 kn. Ali ces zato za 6 mj imati svoju placu, i mjesec ekstra s bebačem  :Smile: 
Financijski se isplati ako je tvoja placa veca od 4000kn. 
Valjda sam ok to izracunala..  :Smile:

----------


## Janis

Ok, znači ako prekineš porodiljni na bilo koji period i vratiš se na njega naknada ti pada na 1600? Zna li netko kako se računa plaća za godišnji odmor u prosvjeti?

*S2000* razmišljala sam o tvojoj situaciji s putovanjima. Možda se možeš pozvati na noćni rad. Mislim da po ZOR-u ili nekom pravilniku ne moraš radit noću dok ti dijete ne napuni 3 godine.

----------


## S2000

Meni su na hzzo-u rekli da ako u tom razdoblju izmedju prekida porodiljnog nemam minimalno 2 isplate place da nemam uvjet za novi obracun, pa ako sam imala 2600 da padam na 1600. Buduci da ja primam placu pocetkom iduceg mjeseca za tekuci, znaci da bi trebala raditi i/ili biti na godisnjem najmanje tri mjeseca izmedju prekida porodiljnog da bi imala dvije isplate place i zadrzala maximalac od 2600. 
Ovo za godisnji u prosvjeti nemam pojma  :Smile: 

Sto se tice nocnog rada vrijedno je razmisljanja i istrazivanja. Ali nisam sigurna da na putovanja gledaju kao nocni rad jer nikad to nismo dobivali obracunato kao nocni rad.

----------


## lukab

placa za godisnji u prosvjeti je dakle tvoja puna placa bez dodataka za smjenski, prekovremene, prijevoz... osnovica puta koeficijent...

----------


## Janis

Cure, hvala na odgovorima  :Smile:

----------


## little duck

Htjela bih vam ispricati, sada kada je sve gotovo, kako sam se, doslovce, morala boriti za koristenje proslogodisnjeg GO. Naime, ja sam do 24.06.2011. na porodiljnom, tako da bih od GO za proslu godinu mogla koristiti samo 6 dana, do 30.06. Pa sam se odlucila iskoristiti svoje pravo, prekinutu porodiljni na tih 24 dana, iskoristiti GO, pa se vratiti na porodiljni do njegovog isteka. Nakon pomnog raspitivanja, da li to sve tako stoji, da li i kako mogu to iskoristiti, nazvala sam kadrovsku sluzbu u svojoj firmi, koja je stvarno velika, zaposljava vecinom zene, ima ogroman admin. aparat...Zena tamo je bila zbunjena, nije me uopce razumjela o cemu se radi, mislila je da ja skroz zelim prekinutu porodiljni, pa su se one malo medjusobno dogovarale, zgrazale, pa su one mene zvale, pa ja ponovno njih, dok se ne posavjetuju. No bile su ljubazne. Ali kako nisu znale o cemu se radi, preporucile su mi da nazovem nasu pravnu sluzbu, da tamo pitam. Uglavnom, tu su se stvari promjenile. Dobila sam gospodju koja me je nakon kraceg objasnjavanja shvatila. I cudila se, nije znala da se to moze, pa otkad, pa kako....Ja sam je pitala da li sam ja prva koja to trazi?!?Pa su onda krenula pitanja pa sta meni znaci sada taj godisnji, pa da je to sve njoj malo- hhhmmmm. Doslovce tako. I da li ja znam da GO inace sluzi da se radnik odmori od rada, a ja sam eto doma sa djetetom. Iako zna da je to naporno, da je ne bih kao krivo shvatila. I da ja tu guram svoja prava do krajnjih granica (!)Tu sam ja onako zadrhtala u sebi, digla mi je tlak. Pa sam joj lijepo, nakon sto sam duboko udahnula, rekla da ona radi u pravnoj sluzbi moga poslodavca, da je tu da bi se moja prava ispostovala, i da je moj proslogodisnji GO moje zakonsko pravo, a po clancima zakona tog i tog nacin na koji ga zelim iskoristiti posve legalan i uobicajen u vecini firmi. I da se nje uopce ne tice odmaram li se ja s djecom doma ili ne! Te da mi je ovaj razgovor sada malo postao nelagodani neugodan, da se osjecam kao da radim nesto nedozvoljeno, da ona to tako pokusava okrenuti,da bih se ja osjecala lose, pa rekla, ma OK, nema veze, ide-ne ide, zaboravite...TU je valjda shvatila da je pretjerala. I tako je ona rekla da ce ona to ispitati, i da li znam da ce morati se raspitati kod nadredjenih, da nece to samo tako proci (!) i da ce mi se javiti za par dana. Sto nije, pa sam joj ja dala jos nekoliko dodatnih dana, pa sam je nazvala. Drugi put je bila malo rezerviranija, samo mi je rekla da nije trebala zvati nadredjene(!) i da je sama pogledala te clanke zakona, i da firma nema nacina da me sprijeci u mojoj nakani (uz svu dobru volju da ucine upravo to), i neka im posaljem zahtjev o suglasnosti poslodavca. To sam i ucinila, a za njihov odgovor sam cekala punih 3 tjedna, a zahtjev je vlastorucno potpisao predsjednik Uprave...Napominjem da radim u firmi gdje vecina zaposlenih suti i radi, niti ne znaju niti pitaju za svoja prava, a sve za placu od 2500 kn. Ja sam se ovdje odlucila ne popustiti, jer sam smatrala da uz ovakvu placu im sigurno necu dozvoliti da se naprave ludi, i da jos i GO ne iskoristim...Uglavnom, sve dok suglasnost nije stigla na moju kucnu adresu, ja sam se osjecala bolesno i mucno, sve zbog neumjesnih primjedbi jedne cinovnice... A od 1. svibnja sam sluzbeno na GO i odmaram se- od papirologije... :Smile:

----------


## S2000

Bravo super! 
Mjesec dana godisnjeg izgubiti nije mala stvar, a mnogo znaci koji dan vise s djetetom, pogotovo cijeli mjesec. 
Da li znas kolika ce ti biti porodiljna naknada za zadnji mjesec, kad se vratis na roditeljski iza godisnjeg. 
(nadam se da si ostavila minimalno 30 dana roditeljskog)  :Smile:

----------


## lukab

strasno ali nazalost istinito... 
odlicno si se postavila i cestitam na upornosti! 
kad bi bar vise ljudi tako reagiralo...

----------


## little duck

> Bravo super! 
> Mjesec dana godisnjeg izgubiti nije mala stvar, a mnogo znaci koji dan vise s djetetom, pogotovo cijeli mjesec. 
> Da li znas kolika ce ti biti porodiljna naknada za zadnji mjesec, kad se vratis na roditeljski iza godisnjeg. 
> (nadam se da si ostavila minimalno 30 dana roditeljskog)


Nisa se raspitala, da budem iskrena  :Smile:  Jesam, ostavila sam si vise od 30 dana roditeljskog, mislim da inace niti ne bih mogla prekidati roditeljski...

----------


## sofie

Imam pitanje u vezi GO nakon porodiljnog - na posao se trebam vratiti 8.8.2011. ali ja bih htjela u potpunosti iskoristiti svoj GO za 2011. i vratiti se u 9. mjesecu (ako imam pravo na njega?). Je li to moguce?

----------


## S2000

> Nisa se raspitala, da budem iskrena  Jesam, ostavila sam si vise od 30 dana roditeljskog, mislim da inace niti ne bih mogla prekidati roditeljski...


Pitam jer sam meni rekli da ako se prekida roditeljski dopust samo na kratko (npr mjesec za godisnji) da se onda nema osnovica za novi obracun roditeljskog tj isplata dvije place, pa da se onda pada na 1600. Ali to su mi samo rekli, htjela sam cuti da li je to stvarno tako. Lako je ako ostane mjesec, ali ako ostane vise.... 

E super da si ostavila vise od 30 dana, jer da je manje onda bi propali.

----------


## S2000

Sofie, ja bi rekla da imas pravo na godisnji za 2011. Napravi pismeni zahtjev poslodavcu da ti ga odobri u navedeno vrijeme.

----------


## jelena.O

> Nisa se raspitala, da budem iskrena  Jesam, ostavila sam si vise od 30 dana roditeljskog, mislim da inace niti ne bih mogla prekidati roditeljski...


nadam se da si dobiola suglasnost i od Hzzo, za to???

----------


## little duck

Naravno da jesam  :Smile:

----------


## sofie

> Sofie, ja bi rekla da imas pravo na godisnji za 2011. Napravi pismeni zahtjev poslodavcu da ti ga odobri u navedeno vrijeme.


hvala. upravo tu ocekujem stav "pa bili ste na porodiljnom a sad bi jos i godisnji..." i borbu za taj godisnji pa provjeravam imam li zakonsko pravo na citav godisnji za 2011....

----------


## little duck

Sofie, naravno da imas, pa makar ni dana nisi radila u 2011. Ma drzi se, vidis da sam i ja svasta cula, ali to je tvoje pravo, i samo se pozovi na zakone i sve 5  :Smile:

----------


## S2000

evo kopriam sa mojih predhonih postova, samo se pozovi na ovo :

članak 69 ZOR-a.
http://www.poslovnenovine.com/zakono...asp?propisi=69

Ako je za stjecanje određenih prava iz radnog odnosa ili u svezi s radnim odnosom važno prethodno trajanje radnog odnosa, razdoblja rodiljnog, roditeljskog, posvojiteljskog dopusta, rada s polovicom punog radnog vremena, rada u skraćenom radnom vremenu zbog pojačane njege djeteta, dopusta trudnice ili majke koja doji dijete, te dopusta ili rada u skraćenom radnom vremenu radi skrbi i njege djeteta s težim smetnjama u razvoju, *smatrat će se radom u punom radnom vremenu..*

Dakle, sto se godisnjeg tice, ima potpuno ista prava kao i osobe koje su radile. Naravno, s posodavcem se mora dogovoriti o tome kada ce korisiti godisnji, no svakako na njega ima pravo.

----------


## Sony

Pozdrav svima.S obzirom da radim u skoli,bojala sam se mi nece dozvoliti koristenje GO iz 2010. nakon moga roditeljskog dopusta,a izvan razdoblja praznika ucenika,pa sam se "naoruzala" clancima i stavkama ovdje navedenim... I GO dobila! No,tajnica tvrdi da nemam pravo na regres za proslu godinu,jer cu uskoro dobiti novi regres uzGO za 2011.,a kao dva se ne mogu isplatiti u istoj kalendarskoj godini...istina?

----------


## sofie

Drage moje,

evo da Vas izvjestim kako je proslo trazenje GO-a - poslodavac tvrdi da nemam pravo na GO u cijelosti jer sam koristila porodiljni u neprekidnom trajanju od godine dana (sto god to znacilo) i naravno cure koje inace ispunjavaju te zahtjeve i nose na potpis upravi (pro forma) ne zele niti cuti da mi ispune zahtjev bez da ja o svom "pitanju" razgovaram s clanom Uprave (?) koji ce odluciti o tome. Kao što sam i mislila, moljakanje, objašnjavanje i ponižavanje predstoje...

Hvala vam svima na savjetima

----------


## first time mum

Meni je odobren GO za 2010. nakon što sam koristila u cijelosti rodiljni i roditeljski dopust,te mirovanje radnog odnosa (u trajanju od 4 mjeseca).
Radim u školi. Žao mi je zbog poteškoća koje neki moraju prolaziti sa poslodavcima, a zakon bi trebao vrijediti za sve.

----------


## S2000

Joj sofie... 
Naoruzaj se strpljenjem i isprintanim zakonima. Ja sam zadnji radni dan imala 15.3.2010, a godisnji od 2011 cu koristiti cim se vratim s porodiljnog. I meni su radili frku, al doslo im je iz g**** u glavu.

----------


## jelena.O

> No,tajnica tvrdi da nemam pravo na regres za proslu godinu,jer cu uskoro dobiti novi regres uzGO za 2011.,a kao dva se ne mogu isplatiti u istoj kalendarskoj godini...istina?


mislim da je  tajnica potpuno u pravu!ali pitaj još mamasan

----------


## lukab

ja ovo s regresom ne znam - ja sam ga dobila prosle godine iako koristim GO ove godine... tajnica mi je rekla da je bolje tako ali mi nije objasnila zasto...
uostalom, tko zna dal cemo ove godine uopce dobit regres...

----------


## Sony

Meni je proslo ljeto gospoda u racunovodstvu nase skole rekla da ne moze traziti regres za mene od Ministarstva kad ne idem na godisnji tada..a sada ispada da je sad prekasno!
uostalom, tko zna dal cemo ove godine uopce dobit regres...[/QUOTE]
 Ovo je nazalost istina.

Ispadam nezahvalna kad povrh starogGO trazim jos i pogacu...

----------


## jelena.O

vidiš a nama daju samo ako ideš u tekućoj godini na go!

----------


## spunky125

radila do 26.2.2010, iskoristila rodiljni do kraja i sad sam na starom godišnjem  i uredno bi mi regres trebao biti isplaćen ovaj mjesec (rekla mi tajnica). U 7. mj. idem na novi godišnji, i tad će mi biti isplaćen regres za novi.

----------


## mamma san

Sony,

tajnica ima pravo. Regres predstavlja davanje poslodavca radniku koje se ne smatra plaćom ako se isplaćuje u okviru godišnje dopuštenog limita a koji iznosi 2500 kuna godišnje. Ova vrsta isplate zove se "prigodna nagrada" i obično ju poslodavci isplaćuju dijelom kao regres a dijelom kao božićnicu.

Dakle, tvoj regres će sljediti u okviru isplate za godišnji odmor za ovu godinu.

----------


## Sony

Hm..ne kuzim

"u okviru godišnje dopuštenog limita a koji iznosi 2500 kuna godišnje"
...ali tesko da ce skole probiti taj iznos ove god. Regres je navodno bio 1250kn,plus jos toliko ako odluce isplatiti za ovu god,i to je to.jer Bozicnica su se nasi sindikati odrekli dok kriza ne mine,zar ne?

----------


## Bebica_2

> Imam pitanje u vezi GO nakon porodiljnog - na posao se trebam vratiti 8.8.2011. ali ja bih htjela u potpunosti iskoristiti svoj GO za 2011. i vratiti se u 9. mjesecu (ako imam pravo na njega?). Je li to moguce?


Sličan slučaj imam i ja, porodiljni mi je bio do 1.5. 2011. a od 1.5. do 31.5. sam na bolovanju i sad sam htijela još iskoristit cijeli GO iz 2011. g. al su mi po mužu poručili (maloprije) da nemam pravo na godišnji iz 2011. godine jer nisam uopće radila u 2011.g. i da su mi poslali doma poštom rješenje. E sad ja čekam da vidim šta su napisali jer kolko vidim po vašim odgovorima imala bi pravo na taj GO, jel tako?

----------


## S2000

Pa trebala bi imati pravo na GO, bez obzira sto nisi radila. Mogu ti jedino stvarat probleme oko toga kad ga mozes koristiti, ali ne bi ti ga smjeli ukinuti.
Cekaj rjesenje, pa ces vidjet na koji se zakon pozivaju- pa im pismeno odgovori. Meni su nakraju radili probleme jer su oni gledali stari zakon (a po njemu ga ne bi imali ako nismo u toj godini radili). A po novom zakonu od 2010.imamo pravo. Pa su mi onda odobrili. Mozda su i tvoji gledali stari zakon?

----------


## Bebica_2

I ja si mislim da su gledali stari zakon pa ću sačekat rješenje da vidim!
e a na koji točno članak da se pozovem jer u onom čl. 63 piše za prenošenje godišnjeg, a ne vidim di je za novi, vjerovatno slabo čitam  :Smile:

----------


## S2000

članak 69 ZOR-a. http://www.poslovnenovine.com/
zakono...asp?propisi=69 
Ako je za stjecanje određenih prava iz radnog odnosa ili u svezi s radnim
odnosom važno prethodno trajanje radnog odnosa, razdoblja rodiljnog, roditeljskog, posvojiteljskog dopusta, rada s polovicom punog radnog
vremena, rada u skraćenom radnom vremenu zbog pojačane njege djeteta, dopusta trudnice ili majke koja doji dijete,
te dopusta ili rada u skraćenom radnom vremenu radi skrbi i njege djeteta s težim smetnjama u razvoju, smatrat će se radom u punom radnom vremenu..

----------


## Bebica_2

Hvala ti puno!!

----------


## Bebica_2

Hvala ti puno!
navest ću taj a mogla bi i čl.58. st. 2. kaj ne?

----------


## Bebica_2

Evo napokon stigo poštar, baš zanimljivo pismo koje je navodno prema riječima moga šefa poslano još prošli tjedan na koverti ima pečat od pošte sa datumom 26.5. :hahaha 
Danas je znači 27.5. i dam se kladit da je i dopis napisan 26.5. a ne puno ranije, al nema veze!
Uglavnom, nije napiso da nemam pravo na godišnji nego na finjaka kako još nije donesen plan i raspored korištenja godišnjeg, te da sam ja na bolovanju i oni ne znaju do kad ja mislim bit na bolovanju (a zvala sam šefa sve mu iskreno rekla i objasnila i svi sve znaju ipak smo mi selo moje malo), te da je pravilo da se godišnji koristi u dva dijela a ne odjedamput te da o korištenju godišnjeg možemo donositi odluke kad moj liječnik odluči da sam sposobna za rad, drugim riječima morala bi zatvorit bolovanje ić radit i tamo moljakat za godišnji! Ma fuj toliko im toga daš dio sebe sam ostavila na tom poslu a oni meni ne mogu izać u susret, ma nek se je...!
U ponedjeljak idem kod doktorice otvaram komplikacvije i doviđenja, ne vraćam se više tamo ni mrtva, dao bog da mi se beba rodi živa i zdrava i bez obzira na lovu iskoristit ću tri godine porodiljnog tako da ih još više iznerviram!Fuj!
Ajme kako sam živčana baš me povrijede ovakve stvari!

----------


## lukab

prvo se smiri - zbog bebice...
drugo - ne znam kad ti je termin ali imas pravo GO iz 2011. iskoristiti do 30.6.2012. pa ako uspijes recimo ugurati negdje izmedju rodiljnog i roditeljskog ili tijekom roditeljskog (kazem, ne znam kad ti je termin) - cisto da ti ne propadne  :Smile:   a onda odes dalje na roditeljski i onda ako hoces i na tri godine  :Smile:

----------


## Bebica_2

smirila se ja, to me malo prvih par minuta držalo, nisu vrijedni toga, termin mi je 20.12.2011. ma kako bude bit će, bitno da beba bude ok!
hvala vam cure!

----------


## S2000

> prvo se smiri - zbog bebice...
> drugo - ne znam kad ti je termin ali imas pravo GO iz 2011. iskoristiti do 30.6.2012. pa ako uspijes recimo ugurati negdje izmedju rodiljnog i roditeljskog ili tijekom roditeljskog (kazem, ne znam kad ti je termin) - cisto da ti ne propadne   a onda odes dalje na roditeljski i onda ako hoces i na tri godine


Ja opet ponavljam  :Smile: 
U ovakvoj situaciji treba pripazit kad se prekida porodiljni. Ako se prekine na samo jedan mjesec onda se nema osnovica za novi obracun, pa naknada pada na 1600 ako je bila max 2600... Treba to dobro provjerit.

----------


## Boxica

> Ja opet ponavljam 
> U ovakvoj situaciji treba pripazit kad se prekida porodiljni. Ako se prekine na samo jedan mjesec onda se nema osnovica za novi obracun, pa naknada pada na 1600 ako je bila max 2600... Treba to dobro provjerit.


 
bebici je svejedno jer će tako i tako biti na minimalcu s obzirom da će raditi samo mjesec dana... (od 1.5 do 30.5)


*bebica* ti imaš pravo na cijeli GO za 2011 samo kao što je već netko napisao pitanje kad bi ti ga odobrili...

----------


## little duck

Evo, sada sam dobila prvu naknadu nakon koristenja GO, tj. prekida roditeljskog radi koristenja GO. Ostalo mi je bilo jos nekih 56 dana roditeljskog za koristiti, i naknada mi NIJE pala na 1600,00 kn, vec sam dobila za lipanj 2660,00kn, dakle puni iznos!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sony

tajnica tvrdi da nemam pravo na regres za proslu godinu,jer cu uskoro dobiti novi regres uzGO za 2011.,a kao dva se ne mogu isplatiti u istoj kalendarskoj godini...istina?[/QUOTE]

Samo da javim,ako ce netko imati slicnu situaciju- da sam jucer dobila dobila oba regresa-za GO 2010. i 2011.

----------


## Angelina_2

od. 15.2.2010 sam bila na koplikacijama...27.7.2011 se vratila na posao...
jos uvijek vrijedi zakon da imama pravo na cjeli go za 2011.godinu??

----------


## lukab

za 2011. ili 2010.? 
za 2010. si imala pravo do 30.6.2011.
za 2011. imas pravo na cijeli godisnji jedino moras vidjet kad ga mozes iskoristiti

----------


## Angelina_2

2011...za 2010 znam da nista...ok...hvala...

----------


## Angelina_2

> od. 15.2.2010 sam bila na koplikacijama...27.7.2011 se vratila na posao...
> jos uvijek vrijedi zakon da imama pravo na cjeli go za 2011.godinu??


da utvrdim gradivo...
dakle imam prava kao i svi ostal iradnici koji su radili i ima svih 20 dana godisnjeg??
sefica uvjerava da imam pravo na samo deset dana...
na koji zakon se mogu pozvati??

----------


## ana.m

Meni je porodiljni završio s 24.08 i od 25. sam na GO dok ne potrošim svih 26 dana....Dakle, cijeli 9. mjesec. Ne kužim kaj ova tvoja brije..Kaj joj nije bolje da sve ispucaš odmah pa da se vratiš i zapneš, nego da dođeš, pa se uhodaš, pa odeš...bzvz.

----------


## Angelina_2

ja radim..i uopce mi se ne ide na godisnji ove godine...
samo me zanima dal imam pravo na 10 dana ili na svih 20 kao i ostali radnici (ja bi to oko uskrsa ispucala)
koji zakon mi kaze da imam pravo na sve??

----------


## jelena.O

evo probat ću iskoristit godišnji od ove godine, treba mi samo potvrda poslodavca,tak su mi rekli u Hzzo.

Mislim iskoristit ga i vratit se ponovno na porodiljni, za to opet treba samo potvrda poslodavca,pošto imampravo na trogodišnji porodiljni kažu mi da mi ne treba ponovni obračun

----------


## goa

Radim u školstvu, porodiljni mi završava 26.11.Htjela sam koristiti godišnji odmor i vratiti se na posao iza toga, imam četiri nova razreda, krajnje mi je nehumano doći na zaključivanje ocjene učenicima koje ne poznajem.Tajnica mi pak danas tvrdi da mi to ministarstvo neće odobriti. Ima li itko kakvih iskustava ili savjeta?

----------


## trampolina

a mene zanima sljedeće:

je li za taj godišnji nakon porodiljnog dobijem punu plaću?

ako kojim slučajem odem na bolovanje nakon godišnjeg kako mi se to obračunava?

----------


## vidra

godišnji je uvijek plaćen kao puno radno vrijeme, barem bi trebao biti.
a kako će ti se obračunavati bolovanje nakon godišnjeg ovisi koliko si dugo bila na godišnjem

----------


## lukab

> Radim u školstvu, porodiljni mi završava 26.11.Htjela sam koristiti godišnji odmor i vratiti se na posao iza toga, imam četiri nova razreda, krajnje mi je nehumano doći na zaključivanje ocjene učenicima koje ne poznajem.Tajnica mi pak danas tvrdi da mi to ministarstvo neće odobriti. Ima li itko kakvih iskustava ili savjeta?


Ja nisam bila takav slucaj ali mi je tajnica u nasoj skoli takoder rekla da Ministarstvo takve stvari ne odobrava, tj. da te natjeraju da iskoristis godisnji za vrijeme odmora ucenika (u tvom slucaju bi to bio zimski odmor i proljetni)...
e sad, jedino na sto se oni pozivaju je Kolektivni ugovor (cini mi se, a ako nije onda je Zakon o osnovnom školstvu) gdje pise da zaposlenici godisnji odmor koriste U PRAVILU za vrijeme odmora ucenika... ovo U PRAVILU mozes probat osporit jer ustvari ne pise da MORAS...

ja mislim da ti ne skodi poslat molbu za tako nesto pa vidjet sto ce se desit... svakako navesti pedagosku situaciju i obrazloziti to kao nepodobno za ucenike... 
jos nesto - obavezno si zbroji koliko imas dana godisnjeg i da li ti to sve stane u odmore ucenika, pa ako ne - probaj na tu foru dobiti...
drzim fige  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

> Radim u školstvu, porodiljni mi završava 26.11.Htjela sam koristiti godišnji odmor i vratiti se na posao iza toga, imam četiri nova razreda, krajnje mi je nehumano doći na zaključivanje ocjene učenicima koje ne poznajem.Tajnica mi pak danas tvrdi da mi to ministarstvo neće odobriti. Ima li itko kakvih iskustava ili savjeta?


učiteljica od mog klinca se prošle godine vratila sa go početkom 2.polugodišta,do 15.11. je bila na porodiljnom.

----------


## jelena.O

> a mene zanima sljedeće:
> 
> je li za taj godišnji nakon porodiljnog dobijem punu plaću?
> 
> ako kojim slučajem odem na bolovanje nakon godišnjeg kako mi se to obračunava?


za bolovanje  od deteta 100% do 4266kn trebalabi imat isplačene najmanje 2plače zaključno s mjesecom prije nek ideš na bolovanje, 
za sebe nije bitno kolko imaš plača

----------


## goa

> Ja nisam bila takav slucaj ali mi je tajnica u nasoj skoli takoder rekla da Ministarstvo takve stvari ne odobrava, tj. da te natjeraju da iskoristis godisnji za vrijeme odmora ucenika (u tvom slucaju bi to bio zimski odmor i proljetni)...
> e sad, jedino na sto se oni pozivaju je Kolektivni ugovor (cini mi se, a ako nije onda je Zakon o osnovnom školstvu) gdje pise da zaposlenici godisnji odmor koriste U PRAVILU za vrijeme odmora ucenika... ovo U PRAVILU mozes probat osporit jer ustvari ne pise da MORAS...
> 
> ja mislim da ti ne skodi poslat molbu za tako nesto pa vidjet sto ce se desit... svakako navesti pedagosku situaciju i obrazloziti to kao nepodobno za ucenike... 
> jos nesto - obavezno si zbroji koliko imas dana godisnjeg i da li ti to sve stane u odmore ucenika, pa ako ne - probaj na tu foru dobiti...
> drzim fige


Hvala za fige, trebat će mi, trenutno sam i u procesu rastave, sve mi se sručilo na leđa, htjela sam što duze biti s malenim, a vidjet ćemo, tajnica kod nas sastavlja molbu, ona će mi zbrojiti i dane, ali mi je već napomenula da je imala jedan odbijeni slučaj ovo proljeće kada su učiteljici ponudili nekakvu naknadu štete umjesto godišnjeg..

----------


## goa

> učiteljica od mog klinca se prošle godine vratila sa go početkom 2.polugodišta,do 15.11. je bila na porodiljnom.


Hm, da, znam da ima slučajeva, ja mozda neću biti te sreće, vidjet ćemo, hvala na odgovoru!!

----------


## pituljica

evo i mene s pitanjem:

2011 - radila do 28.02, zatim od 01.03. do 14.03. koristila GO od 2011. godine, od 15. 03. do 14.04. bila na bolovanju radi komplikacija u trudnoći, otvorila porodiljni 15.04.

2012 - ako počnem raditi 23.05.2012. kad mi dijete bude godinu dana, imam li pravo još iskoristiti GO od 2011. godine koji nisam iskoristila (naravno do 30.06.2012)? 
Poslodavac kaže da nemam jer sam u 2011. radila manje od 6 mjeseci (ukupno kod njega radim više godina u kontinuitetu)?

----------


## JaMajka

Imaš jer se porodiljni dopust ne smatra prekidom radnog odnosa nego se uračunava u staž.

----------


## pituljica

Hvala!

----------


## Loryblue

> evo i mene s pitanjem:
> 
> 2012 - ako počnem raditi 23.05.2012. kad mi dijete bude godinu dana, imam li pravo još iskoristiti GO od 2011. godine koji nisam iskoristila (naravno do 30.06.2012)? 
> Poslodavac kaže da nemam jer sam u 2011. radila manje od 6 mjeseci (ukupno kod njega radim više godina u kontinuitetu)?


imaš. i to pravo na cijeli godišnji. nemoj mu dozvolit da te prisanjka.

----------


## Loryblue

ja sam otišla na porodiljni 8.6.2009., rodila 18.7.2009 i vratila se radit 19.11.2009. 
imala sam pravo na svih 30 dana GO iz 2009.-te kojeg sam iskoristila u 7. mjesecu 2010. (imam odličnog poslodavca pa se nismo slijepo držali 30.6.-og).

----------


## trampolina

> za bolovanje  od deteta 100% do 4266kn trebalabi imat isplačene najmanje 2plače zaključno s mjesecom prije nek ideš na bolovanje, 
> za sebe nije bitno kolko imaš plača


thx, puno!

----------


## argentina

Imam i ja pitanje u vezi godisnjeg odmora, pa ako netko zna - pliz...

da li imam pravo - po zakonu - iskoristiti godisnji odmor od 2011.  godine, ako sam do 1.9.2011. bila na porodiljnom dopustu (produzenom, nisam radila godinu i pol) a 1.9.2011.  sam pocela raditi u drugoj firmi.

nista od godisnjeg nisam koristila iz 2011. (zbog porodiljnog) ni u staroj ni u novoj firmi.

hvala!

----------


## JaMajka

Novi Zakon o radu propisuje da više nema prijenosa g.o. iz stare u novu firmu nego da stara firma mora g.o. isplatiti.
Citiram:
"Naknada za neiskorišteni godišnji odmorČlanak 61.(1) U slučaju prestanka ugovora o radu, poslodavac je dužan radniku koji nije iskoristio godišnji odmor u cijelosti, isplatiti naknadu umjesto korištenja godišnjeg odmora.
(2) Naknada iz stavka 1. ovoga članka određuje se, sukladno odredbi članka 60. stavka 1. ovoga Zakona, razmjerno broju dana neiskorištenoga godišnjeg odmora."

Ali opet, ako su poslodavci ok sve se da dogovoriti (i nekome više paše dati dane g.o. nego novčanu naknadu)

----------


## argentina

Hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## ZO

ajde mi samo potvrdite:

osoba je rodila u drugom mjesecu 2011. godine - prije toga je bila na komlikacijama, dakle u 2011. nije radila
vraća se na posao u drugom mjesecu 2012. godine
poslodavac tvrdi da nema pravo na GO iz 2011. jer nije radila niti jedan dan

poslodavac nije u pravu jel tako? članak 69. ZOR-a

----------


## zeljana02

> ajde mi samo potvrdite:
> 
> osoba je rodila u drugom mjesecu 2011. godine - prije toga je bila na komlikacijama, dakle u 2011. nije radila
> vraća se na posao u drugom mjesecu 2012. godine
> poslodavac tvrdi da nema pravo na GO iz 2011. jer nije radila niti jedan dan
> 
> *poslodavac nije u pravu jel tako?* članak 69. ZOR-a


tako je...isto tako je i kod mene samo se ja vracam u 5mj i imam pravo na GO...

----------


## Berlin

Zna li netko što u slučaju ako se ne vračam sa porodiljnog, odnosno produženog porodiljnog, već dajem otkaz - što je u tom slućaju sa godišnjim odmorom?

----------


## jelena.O

možeš iskoristit godišnji prije otkaza, napose stari. si dobila njegu????

može jedno pitanje mene su u firmi tražili da jedan dan odradim pa onda go, kak je kod vas????Radila sam prekid porodiljnog, pa go, pa natrag na porodiljni

----------


## Berlin

Jelena još sam na "staroj" i nakon toga ću dati otkaz jer prelazim u novu firmu pa me zanima što mi je sa godišnjim u firmi gdje sam još zaposlena.

----------


## ZO

Berlin, pogledaj članak 61. koji govori o tvom slučaju

jelena, nikakav dan ne moraš odraditi

----------


## Berlin

Zo hvala ti, ali da li se ovo vrijedi u slučaju kada radnik daje otkaz:

"Naknada za neiskorišteni godišnji odmorČlanak 61.(1)  U slučaju prestanka ugovora o radu, poslodavac je dužan radniku koji  nije iskoristio godišnji odmor u cijelosti, isplatiti naknadu umjesto  korištenja godišnjeg odmora.

----------


## jelena.O

> Jelena još sam na "staroj" i nakon toga ću dati otkaz jer prelazim u novu firmu pa me zanima što mi je sa godišnjim u firmi gdje sam još zaposlena.


ček ti misliš njegom preć kod novog poslodavca,onda se dogovori da ti isplate godišnji u staroj , ak ne trebala bi prekinut njegu.

----------


## Berlin

> ček ti misliš njegom preć kod novog poslodavca,onda se dogovori da ti isplate godišnji u staroj , ak ne trebala bi prekinut njegu.


Ne, kad mi završi njega moram starom dati otkaz i prelazim kod novog poslodavca pa me zanima da li kod starog imam pravo na godišnji.

----------


## miha

pitanjce:

1. je li moguće prekinuti roditeljski zbog korištenja GO (i kako se obračunava plaća za to vrijeme)?
2. vratiti se na roditeljski još nekih mjesec dana pa otvoriti mirovanje radnog odnosa

koja je procedura?

----------


## mamma san

Miha (prvo čestitam na bebi... nisam imala pojma da si rodila  :Smile:  )
1. roditeljski je uvijek moguće prekinuti, ali se moraš dogovoriti sa poslodavcem (dakle, pisanim putem ga obavještavaš o namjeravanom prekidu roditeljskog, on se treba suglasiti, te ga tražiš korištenje g.o.). Plaća za vrijeme godišnjeg odmora je plaća na koju si prijavljena.
2. Roditeljski dopust imaš mogućnost koristiti u dijelovima, ali ne više od 2 puta godišnje i svaki put ne manje od 30 dana. Tako da si dobro izračunaš koliko ti roditeljskog ostaje kako ne bi izgubila pravo na njega. Također, ako je razmak između ova dva dopusta manji od 30 dana tada se ne koristi novi izračun naknade, no ako je duži, onda se naknada ponovo izračunava. Ovdje moraš paziti, jer ako nemaš isplatu plaće u mjesecu koji prethodi mjesecu kad ćeš otvoriti drugi roditlejski dopust (a razmak je duži od 30 dana), onda će ti naknada biti ona minimalna (1663 kune).

Što se tiče roditeljskog dopusta i godišnjeg odmora.... ne znam zašto bi prekidala roditeljski radi godišnjeg (pretpostavljam onog iz 2011.g.)  kad ga imaš pravo iskoristiti do 30.6.2012.g. neovisno o tome da li si ga uopće počela koristiti u 2011.g.

----------


## jelena.O

ak misliš ić na mirovanje onda iskoristi obadva godišnja i prošli i sadašnji

----------


## miha

> Miha (prvo čestitam na bebi... nisam imala pojma da si rodila  )
> 
> 
> 2. Roditeljski dopust imaš mogućnost koristiti u dijelovima, ali ne više od 2 puta godišnje i svaki put ne manje od 30 dana. Tako da si dobro izračunaš koliko ti roditeljskog ostaje kako ne bi izgubila pravo na njega. Također, ako je razmak između ova dva dopusta manji od 30 dana tada se ne koristi novi izračun naknade, no ako je duži, onda se naknada ponovo izračunava. Što se tiče roditeljskog dopusta i godišnjeg odmora.... ne znam zašto bi prekidala roditeljski radi godišnjeg (pretpostavljam onog iz 2011.g.) kad ga imaš pravo iskoristiti do 30.6.2012.g. neovisno o tome da li si ga uopće počela koristiti u 2011.g.


Prvo hvala na čestitkama :Smile: 


Drugo, porodiljni tj. roditeljski mi traje do 12.3. ove godine. Na njega bih nakalemila 6 mjeseci neplaćenog (do jeseni i jaslica). No... Imam nekih 10-15 dana starog godišnjeg koji mi propada 30.6. plus 30-tak dana novog.

Prvo sam mislila roditeljski koristiti do kraja, pa mjesec dana GO pa mirovanje, ali iščitavajući temu sam skužila da to ne funkcionira, da mirovanje mora ići direkt na roditeljski, jel?

Pa bih ja sad 1.2. prekinula porodiljni, otišla 30 dana na GO pa nastavila roditeljski do kraja pa onda mirovanje. Time ne bih bila na neplaćenom 6 nego 5 mjeseci (od sada brojim svaku kunu)... Jel taj plan funkcionira ili ima kakvih manjkavosti? Totalno sam pogubljena u ovim vodama... Kome prvo trebam ići? Sutra sam mislila skoknuti do HZZO-a. 

PS. od kad se GO ne mora početi koristiti u tekućoj godini (onih 12 dana), a da se smije prebaciti u sljedeću? Ja bih se vratila na posao u rujnu ili listopadu...

----------


## Teny

> Miha (prvo čestitam na bebi... nisam imala pojma da si rodila  )
> 1. roditeljski je uvijek moguće prekinuti, ali se moraš dogovoriti sa poslodavcem (dakle, pisanim putem ga obavještavaš o namjeravanom prekidu roditeljskog, on se treba suglasiti, te ga tražiš korištenje g.o.). Plaća za vrijeme godišnjeg odmora je plaća na koju si prijavljena.
> 2. Roditeljski dopust imaš mogućnost koristiti u dijelovima, ali ne više od 2 puta godišnje i svaki put ne manje od 30 dana. Tako da si dobro izračunaš koliko ti roditeljskog ostaje kako ne bi izgubila pravo na njega. Također, ako je razmak između ova dva dopusta manji od 30 dana tada se ne koristi novi izračun naknade, no ako je duži, onda se naknada ponovo izračunava. Ovdje moraš paziti, jer ako nemaš isplatu plaće u mjesecu koji prethodi mjesecu kad ćeš otvoriti drugi roditlejski dopust (a razmak je duži od 30 dana), onda će ti naknada biti ona minimalna (1663 kune).
> 
> Što se tiče roditeljskog dopusta i godišnjeg odmora.... ne znam zašto bi prekidala roditeljski radi godišnjeg (pretpostavljam onog iz 2011.g.)  kad ga imaš pravo iskoristiti do 30.6.2012.g. neovisno o tome da li si ga uopće počela koristiti u 2011.g.


Ja sam imala taj prekid kraći od 30 dana pa sam morala nanovo sve papire nositi i radili su mi novi obračun??

----------


## miha

> Ja sam imala taj prekid kraći od 30 dana pa sam morala nanovo sve papire nositi i radili su mi novi obračun??


Je. Bila sam u HZZO-u danas i gore navedena informacija je kriva!!!

Dakle, taman da se roditeljski prekine zbog GO i na 2-3 dana, treba novi R-1, a s obzirom na to da se pretpostavlja da u međuvremenu nisu isplaćene 2 pune plaće naknada pada na 2100kn (a ne na 1600 koliko je netko također naveo). 
Naknada od 1600kn odnosi se na roditelja koji nema staža, a nenošenje novog R-1 nakon prekida manjeg od 30 dana odnosi se samo na to kada je taj prekid zbog bolovanja, a ne zbog korištenja GO.

Eto, to je info iz pravne službe HZZO-a.

Također, i dalje stoji da mirovanje radnog odnosa mora ići isključivo na roditeljski, dakle nema varijante: roditeljski-GO-mirovanje...

----------


## jelena.O

sory gdi piše da mora ić sa roditeljskog na mirovanje,sječam se da samo piše da ga možeš koristit *do 3.godine*

----------


## miha

> sory gdi piše da mora ić sa roditeljskog na mirovanje,sječam se da samo piše da ga možeš koristit *do 3.godine*


a eto, čovjek u pravnoj službi HZZO-a kaže tako  :Unsure: . 

je da mi nije sjeo čim sam ga vidjela i da je pametovao, ali... rađe ću mu povjerovat nego da se na kraju zeznem. nije da baš imam još vremena na bacanje pa da idem kopat dalje po propisima  :Undecided: 


ako imaš kakav prijedlog gdje da dalje idem pitati reci. ja nemam više ideje... moji na poslu vjerojatno znaju još manje.

----------


## jelena.O

tvoji vjerovatno ne znaju ništ,bar su takvi moji, uvijek moram kopat ak nekaj hoćem extra, veli mi ženska u kadrovskoj ti uvijek nekaj prvo i posebno.

si zvala 08007979

----------


## miha

> tvoji vjerovatno ne znaju ništ,bar su takvi moji, uvijek moram kopat ak nekaj hoćem extra, veli mi ženska u kadrovskoj ti uvijek nekaj prvo i posebno.
> 
> si zvala 08007979


ne. bila sam tamo osobno...

----------


## mamma san

> Je. Bila sam u HZZO-u danas i gore navedena informacija je kriva!!!
> 
> Dakle, taman da se roditeljski prekine zbog GO i na 2-3 dana, treba novi R-1, a s obzirom na to da se pretpostavlja da u međuvremenu nisu isplaćene 2 pune plaće naknada pada na 2100kn (a ne na 1600 koliko je netko također naveo). 
> Naknada od 1600kn odnosi se na roditelja koji nema staža, a nenošenje novog R-1 nakon prekida manjeg od 30 dana odnosi se samo na to kada je taj prekid zbog bolovanja, a ne zbog korištenja GO.
> 
> Eto, to je info iz pravne službe HZZO-a.
> 
> Također, i dalje stoji da mirovanje radnog odnosa mora ići isključivo na roditeljski, dakle nema varijante: roditeljski-GO-mirovanje...



Dakle, kao prvo HVALA na informaciji o prekidu roditeljskog dopusta radi korištenja godišnjeg odmora. 
Upravo sam zvala i osobu centralno zaduženu za pravne savjete u HZZO i ona mi je potvrdila da se u međuvremenu, s osnove internih naputaka u HZZO-u, promjenio i pristup ovoj problematici. Naime, do sada su se ovi prekidi rješavali kao i u obveznom osiguranju kod korištenja bolovanja gdje se nije radio novi izračun naknade ako je između dva bolovanja bio prekid kraći od 30 dana. Sada su tu praksu promjenili... sutra ću saznati točno zašto.

*Drugo, Miha, molim informaciju (radi prosljeđivanju u HZZO) u kojem područnom uredu HZZO-a si dobila informaciju da se mirovanje mora koristiti isključivo nakon roditeljskog? * (boldam jer mi je ovo jako bitno!!)

Naime, ova informacija je i opovrgnuta od strane savjetnice HZZO-a jer apsolutno nije točna. Ovo pravo se određuje sa poslodavcem, s tim da ga apsolunto radnik ima pravo zatražiti kad mu odgovara (ali nakon iskorištenih rodiljnih, roditeljskig dopusta i rada u skraćenom radnom vremenu) a iskoristiti do najkasnije navršene 3. godine života. Poslodavac ima pravo samo pomaknuti početak korištenja ovog dopusta za 30 dana.

Ukratko, imate ga pravo zatražiti i početi koristiti nakon iskorištenog godišnjeg odmora ili nakon povratka na posao ili kad dijete ima 2,5g. pa do navršene 3. godine... ukratko kad vam zatreba.

----------


## miha

> *Drugo, Miha, molim informaciju (radi prosljeđivanju u HZZO) u kojem područnom uredu HZZO-a si dobila informaciju da se mirovanje mora koristiti isključivo nakon roditeljskog?* (boldam jer mi je ovo jako bitno!!).


Jukićeva. 
Nažalost, ne znam kako se čovjek zove, ali dosta je krupan, malo isturene brade i ogromnog samozadovoljnog osmjeha na licu... 




> Naime, ova informacija je i opovrgnuta od strane savjetnice HZZO-a jer apsolutno nije točna. Ovo pravo se određuje sa poslodavcem, s tim da ga apsolunto radnik ima pravo zatražiti kad mu odgovara (ali nakon iskorištenih rodiljnih, roditeljskig dopusta i rada u skraćenom radnom vremenu) a iskoristiti do najkasnije navršene 3. godine života. Poslodavac ima pravo samo pomaknuti početak korištenja ovog dopusta za 30 dana.
> 
> Ukratko, imate ga pravo zatražiti i početi koristiti nakon iskorištenog godišnjeg odmora ili nakon povratka na posao ili kad dijete ima 2,5g. pa do navršene 3. godine... ukratko kad vam zatreba.


Možeš li možda samo u neko skorije vrijeme navesti neki kontakt ili neki izvor za potvrdu ovoga (mislim, da se mogu na nešto referirati kada krenem u pregovore s poslodavcem) jer bih se ja onda svakako drugačije organizirala... pričekala bih s odlaskom u firmu na razgovor, odradila roditeljski do kraja pa nadovezala stari GO, vratila se na posao, a neplaćeni onda uzela samo preko ljeta za kada nemam riješeno čuvanje mlađi...

----------


## jelena.O

.......

----------


## miha

> jel taj čovo na drugom katu radi ko pravnik ak da on je Vuković.


Drugi kat, hodnik desno, prva vrata desno. Pravna služba.
Tamo me poslala službenica s prvog kata, iz sobe 14 (koja radi s porodiljnim naknadama) jer sama nije bila sigurna u pravne propise...

----------


## mamma san

Miha imas pp.

----------


## mamma san

> Ja sam imala taj prekid kraći od 30 dana pa sam morala nanovo sve papire nositi i radili su mi novi obračun??


Teny,
ako si dobila manji iznos naknade u odnosu na onaj prethodni, obavezno uložio žalbu.

Naime,* opet sam provjerila u HZZO-u i gospođa se ispravila i rekla je da se i kod prekida roditeljskog kraćeg od 30 dana NE TREBA RADITI NOVI OBRAČUN NAKNADE!*!
Ako se kojim slučajem i napravio novi izračun i drugačiji je od onog prvobitnog, neka se obavezno uloži žalba. 

Ujedno, gospođa je rekla da je ponovno poslala obavjest o ovim temema u pravne službe HZZO-a.

----------


## Teny

Joj, ma nemam volje više se sa tim bavit, ja sam taj prekid imala još u 6.mj prošle godine. Kad mi je to tada bilo aktualno, stvarno sam zvala bila sve njihove podružnice po gradu i od svake osobe sa kojom sam razgovarala dobila bi drugačiju informaciju, ali su svi bili složni oko toga da moram novi R1 nosit i tako je to prošlo. Šteta što se nisam i tu na forumu sjetila pitat. Ugl. hvala na info, znam za drugi put. :Smile:

----------


## trampolina

Nigdje nisam naišla na ovu situaciju, pa moram provjeriti ovdje, jer moja tajnica ne zna  :Rolling Eyes: 

Koliko trebam mjeseci raditi između korištenja starog i novog godišneg?
Konkretno, prvih 5 meseci u godini bi bila na porodiljnom, pa koristila stari godišnji nakon kojeg bi radila cca 1 mjesec, pa bi onda na novi u 7. mjesecu (kolektivni-prosvjeta). Ona misli da neću imati pravo na novi godišnji obzirom da sam premalo dana radila u toj godini, a meni nešto zvoni drugačije...

----------


## lukab

nema ti to nikakve veze... ja sam bila na starom GO nakon porodiljnog od 22.5.-30.6., radila 4 dana i onda isla na novi godisnji... isto prosvjeta....
ne moras uopce raditi niti jedan dan u godini i imas pravo na godisnji... to je "novi" zakon koji vrijedi od cini mi se 2009. godine ali ga se eto neki administratori nisu jos dostojali procitat pa znaju solit pamet... sva sreca da se imas gdje informirat  :Smile:

----------


## trampolina

Baš, sva sreća... a zvučala je tako samouvjereno  :Grin:

----------


## sonica

poz, molim vas da mi odgovorite, porodiljni od 3 godine mi ističe 01.06.2012, pa me zanima da li omam pravo na go od prošle 2010. godine i gdje to piše u zakonu? 
poz svima!

----------


## jelena.O

imaš pravo samo na godišnji od 2011 koji moraš iskoristit do 30.6 ove godine. i naravno za 2012.

----------


## jelena.O

sonica jel si ti zaposlena?

----------


## katica

Prijateljici mi početkom 4 mjeseca 2012. ističe 10 mjeseci produljenog porodiljnog radi njege djeteta. 
U firmi joj govore da nema pravo na godišnji za 2011. 
Čitam  zakon i činim se da i produljeni porodiljni spada pod točku (3) ili se varam? Ima li ikakve razlike kad se nakon godine dana koristi produljeni porodiljni i je li dovoljno kod pisanja molbe za godišnji pozvati se na ovu točku (3)? Hvala
______________________
Članak 63. Zakona o radu

(1) Neiskorišteni dio godišnjeg odmora u trajanju dužem od dijela godišnjeg odmora iz članka 62. stavka 2. ovoga Zakona, radnik može prenijeti i iskoristiti najkasnije do 30. lipnja iduće godine.

(2) Radnik ne može prenijeti u sljedeću kalendarsku godinu dio godišnjeg odmora iz članka 62. stavka 2. ovoga Zakona, ako mu je bilo omogućeno korištenje toga odmora.

(3) Iznimno od odredbe stavka 2. ovoga članka, godišnji odmor, odnosno dio godišnjeg odmora koji je prekinut ili nije korišten u kalendarskoj godini u kojoj je stečen, zbog bolesti ili korištenja prava na rodiljni, roditeljski i posvojiteljski dopust, radnik ima pravo iskoristiti do 30. lipnja iduće godine.

----------


## sonica

jesam zaposlena sam, hvala na odgovoru!

----------


## jelena.O

> Prijateljici mi početkom 4 mjeseca 2012. ističe 10 mjeseci produljenog porodiljnog radi njege djeteta. 
> U firmi joj govore da nema pravo na godišnji za 2011. 
> Čitam zakon i činim se da i produljeni porodiljni spada pod točku (3) ili se varam? Ima li ikakve razlike kad se nakon godine dana koristi produljeni porodiljni i je li dovoljno kod pisanja molbe za godišnji pozvati se na ovu točku (3)? Hvala
> ______________________
> Članak 63. Zakona o radu
> 
> (1) Neiskorišteni dio godišnjeg odmora u trajanju dužem od dijela godišnjeg odmora iz članka 62. stavka 2. ovoga Zakona, radnik može prenijeti i iskoristiti najkasnije do 30. lipnja iduće godine.
> 
> (2) Radnik ne može prenijeti u sljedeću kalendarsku godinu dio godišnjeg odmora iz članka 62. stavka 2. ovoga Zakona, ako mu je bilo omogućeno korištenje toga odmora.
> ...


u pravu ste ima pravo na godišnji

----------


## Smajlich

Prijateljica odlazi na komplikacije, termin joj je krajem 6mj. Ima li pravo najprije iskoristiti GO za ovu godinu, jer će već biti na porodiljnom kada nama zapravo počinje GO (početkom 7mj). Radi se o prosvjeti. Ravnateljica kaže da nema pravo, već da će ga iskoristiti po povratku s porodiljnog. Prvo stari,od 2012. pa radit par dana pa na novi od 2013.

----------


## S2000

Ako se s porodiljnog vraca krajem 6.mj 2013. ne znam kad ce stici iskoristit GO 2012 jer se on mora iskoristiti do 30.6. 2013.

----------


## Smajlich

Savjetovali su joj da prekine porodiljni mjesec prije ps iskoristi GO. Ali meni je bezveze da sada ne smije, jer se radi o godišnjem u travnju, a ne u srpnju  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## jelena.O

gle učiteljica od mojeg malog je koristila godišnji od 5.11 do 15. 1. zakaj ne bi i ona mogla tražit prekid, pa se posle opet vrati na porodiljni, pa nadoveže novi go.

----------


## jelena.O

ček ona odlazi na komplikacije, znači još uvijek nije ošla, daj nek pita još jedamput, da sad iskoristi go.

----------


## Smajlich

Pitala je, a ova joj rekla da ne može. Ma muljaža!

----------


## S2000

Buduci da radi u drzavnoj instituciji mislim da se tu strogo drzi pravila da se GO tekuce godine koristi tek nakon 30.6. te godine.
Istina, moze prekinut roditeljski, s tim da mora ostaviti najmanje 40 dana inace ce joj propasti. I nek provjeri kolika ce joj biti naknada nakon prekida! Meni su rekli da se pada na 1600 jer se nema osnovica za novi obracun jer izmedju prekida nije bilo isplate 2 place ...

----------


## S2000

> Savjetovali su joj da prekine porodiljni mjesec prije ps iskoristi GO. Ali meni je bezveze da sada ne smije, jer se radi o godišnjem u travnju, a ne u srpnju


Ne mjesaj proslogodisnji godisnji i tekuci. 
Ona GO 2012 moze po pravilu koristiti od 30.6.2012-30.6.2013.
Godisnji za 2013 moze koristiti od 30.6.2013-30.6.2014. 

Ostala je trudna u krivo vrijeme. I meni je tako bilo, al mi je poslodavac izasao u susret i dao mi godisnji od prosle godine u tekucoj godini i iza 30.6.da mi ne propadne. Al to se u pravilu ne smije. 
Moze prekinut Rodiljni 40 dana prije, uzet GO 2012, pa opet porodiljni, pa GO 2013.

----------


## jelena.O

mkora ostavit najmanje 30 dana, da ne propadne ostatak porodiljnog.

----------


## Lenina

Pozdrav svima! Skroz sam nova pa molim za savjet jer stvarno ne znam koga da pitam, svatko ima svoju verziju i sad se samo brinem. I sebe i bebu.
Morala sam na bolovanje radi komplikacija 22.11.2011. i od tada sam na neprekinutom bolovanju. Radim u bolnici pa sam pitale gđe u kadrovskoj kaj sam sa starim i novim GO, budući da imam još 11 dana starog i 31 dan novog. ( na kojeg imap pravo, kaj ne). One su mi rekle da sad negdi prekinem bolovanje s te uzmem sav stari i sav novi GO, a nakon toga se nadovežem na obavezni porodiljni_ 45 dana. Termin mi je 30.7.
Međutim, rekla mi je frendica da ako tako napravim, pada mi prosjek za porodiljni. Ali ni ona nije sigurna. Da li je to istina?

----------


## stella5

Rodila sam 12.12. 2011.
Iskoristila bih u cjelosti i roditeljski dopust, znači onih 180 dana nakon obveznog rodiljnog dopusta i ako mogu godišnji odmor od 2012. i pripadajući regres za ovu godinu.

Pitanje je:

1.) da li mogu koristiti godišnji odmor od 2012. godine iako neću raditi ni dana u ovoj godini?
2.) na koji se članak Zakona o radu mogu pozvati, ukoliko je moguće korištenje g.o. za 2012. ? (ovo mi je bitno ako će poslodavac tj. tajnik-pravnik u firmi mudrovati i pokušati me uvjeriti u nemogućnost korištenja g.o-a za 2012.)

Hvala unaprijed na odgovoru

----------


## S2000

Naravno da imas  :Smile: 
Pogledaj clanak 63 Zakona o radu

----------


## S2000

Taj se clanak odnosi na prenosenje u sljedecu kalendarsku godinu (znaci da GO iz 2012 mozes koristiti cijeli u 2013. 

A tu je jos i  članak 69 ZOR-a. http://www.poslovnenovine.com/zakono...asp?propisi=69 Ako je za stjecanje određenih prava iz radnog odnosa ili u svezi s
radnim odnosom važno prethodno trajanje radnog odnosa, razdoblja rodiljnog, roditeljskog, posvojiteljskog dopusta, rada s polovicom punog radnog vremena, rada u skraćenom radnom
vremenu zbog pojačane njege djeteta, dopusta trudnice ili majke
koja doji dijete, te dopusta ili rada u skraćenom radnom vremenu
radi skrbi i njege djeteta s težim smetnjama u razvoju, smatrat će se radom u punom radnom vremenu.. Dakle, sto se godisnjeg tice, ima potpuno ista prava kao i osobe
koje su radile. Naravno, s posodavcem se mora dogovoriti o tome
kada ce korisiti godisnji, no svakako na njega imas pravo.

----------


## S2000

Ako te u firmi budu zezali i govorili drugacije tj da ne moze, reci im da se od 2010.moze jer se zakon promjenio  :Smile:

----------


## stella5

S2000, hvala na odgovoru

----------


## leptiric_zg

Gđa u pravnoj službi u Klovićevoj jučer mi je rekla da mogu otići na g.o kad mi istekne porodiljni dopust, ali kad se vraćam moram donijeti R1. Ali ja ne budem dobila plaću za 2mj, pa automatski padam na najnižu naknadu. Onda mi je rekla da prvo otvorim roditeljski dopust i koristim ga minimalno 30dana i onda odem na go 30 kalendarskih dana i vratim se na ostatak RD. Jel mi je to dobro objasnila? Tako funkcionira? Ništa ja njima ne vjerujem, pa da provjerim i ovdje.

----------


## S2000

A zasto prekidas? Proslogodisnji GO?

----------


## leptiric_zg

Ne, nije prošlogodišnji GO, već ovogodišnji. Naime, K je rođena u prvom mjesecu, i naravno nismo dobili vrtić, pa ovim godišnjim "kupujem" vrijeme da budem što duže s njom. Kako ja radim u školi, navodno, je došao naputak da ne bi trebale koristiti GO cijeli, kad se vraćamo s porodiljnog, već samo pola tada, a pola u 6mj kad završi školska godina. A meni to ne odgovara. Pa bi ja išla sad na GO, i onda se vratila na roditeljski i tako automatski dobila skoro mjesec i pol više s K doma, a kad mi izađe roditeljski, onda bi uzela drugu polovicu GO. I ne bi išla na posao u prvom mjesecu, već otprilike, u 3.

----------


## leptiric_zg

Da li netko zna, da li mogu biti na go kraće od 30 (kalendarskih) dana? I koliko prije se u HZZO mora najaviti GO, tj prekinuti roditeljski dopust?

----------


## S2000

Mislim najmanje 30 dana ranije. Pitaj na HZZO-u da li ce ti radit novi obracun. Pazi da dobro izracunas dane. 
Ne znam da li je sad drugacije, ali kad sam se ja svojevremeno raspitivala za prekid roditeljskog na 20 dana radi koristenja GO, receno mi je da cu pasti s naknadom jer nemam obracun za osnovicu (2 isplate place). Ne znam ima li sad veze to sto je prekid manji od 30 dana, bilo je tema o tome nedavno... Mislim da ju je otvorila bucka i pricalo se izmedju ostalom o tom GO pa su tamo friske info.

----------


## leptiric_zg

Zvala sam ja HZZO, i rekli su mi MAX 30 dana mogu biti na go. ali, mene zanima da li netko zna da li mogu biti i manje, npr 20 kalendarskih dana? Jer, recimo na go mogu tek kad mi na roditeljskom prođe minimalno 30dana. Bilo bi mi blesavo da i na GO moram biti 30 kalendarskih dana. Al nazvat ću još za svaki slučaj u pon.

----------


## Kikimiki

U slicnoj sam situaciji pa me zanima: jesi li morala hzzo-u dostaviti ER-1 (od mene to traže premda mi GO traje 29dana)? meni su na hzzo naime rekli da mi naknada s 2600 pada na 2100(radim u skoli) pa šizim!!!

----------


## mara68

> Ne, nije prošlogodišnji GO, već ovogodišnji. Naime, K je rođena u prvom mjesecu, i naravno nismo dobili vrtić, pa ovim godišnjim "kupujem" vrijeme da budem što duže s njom. Kako ja radim u školi, navodno, je došao naputak da ne bi trebale koristiti GO cijeli, kad se vraćamo s porodiljnog, već samo pola tada, a pola u 6mj kad završi školska godina. A meni to ne odgovara. Pa bi ja išla sad na GO, i onda se vratila na roditeljski i tako automatski dobila skoro mjesec i pol više s K doma, a kad mi izađe roditeljski, onda bi uzela drugu polovicu GO. I ne bi išla na posao u prvom mjesecu, već otprilike, u 3.


Leptiric_zg, znaš li kako će biti riješena tvoja zamjena dok budeš na GO (pretpostavljam da predaješ u školi)? Meni su prigovarali kad sam išla na GO nakon porodiljnog s prvim djetetom jer kao ne mogu imati nekoga na zamjeni dok je radnik na godišnjem, ali sam ga ipak uspjela iskoristiti u cijelosti s tim da je pola bilo tijekom zimskih praznika.

----------


## leptiric_zg

> Leptiric_zg, znaš li kako će biti riješena tvoja zamjena dok budeš na GO (pretpostavljam da predaješ u školi)? Meni su prigovarali kad sam išla na GO nakon porodiljnog s prvim djetetom jer kao ne mogu imati nekoga na zamjeni dok je radnik na godišnjem, ali sam ga ipak uspjela iskoristiti u cijelosti s tim da je pola bilo tijekom zimskih praznika.


Da, radim u školi. Ja na kraju nisam ništa prekidala dopust zbog GO, jer ispada da mogu na Go tek od 9mj, a onda ne mogu, jer ne mogu ja biti na Go kad je školska godina. Pa ću ga iskoristiti tek u 2mj, kad se trebam vratiti, ali samo pola. Tako su dobili naputak od Ministarstva. Da se pola GO koristi kod povratka, a pola kad su praznici, tj u 6mj, kad šk. god završi. Što znači za ovu zamjenu u šk god će me mijenjat kolegica koja me i sad mijenja kad sam na dopustu.

----------


## leptiric_zg

> U slicnoj sam situaciji pa me zanima: jesi li morala hzzo-u dostaviti ER-1 (od mene to traže premda mi GO traje 29dana)? meni su na hzzo naime rekli da mi naknada s 2600 pada na 2100(radim u skoli) pa šizim!!!


Ipak nisam prekidala dopust. ALI, moraš biti minimalno 30 dana na roditeljskom dopustu, da bi mogla započeti s go koji će trajati max 30 KALENDARSKIH dana. I onda im ne trebaš nositi R1.

----------


## VALERIJA

Molim vas za malu pomoć, 10.09. se vraćam na posao nakon porodiljnog, pa me zanima da li imam pravo na godišnji iz 2011?, za 2012 znam da imam pravo, ali me muči ta 2011. Komplikacije sam otvorila krajem prvog mjeseca 2011... hvala puno

----------


## S2000

Imas pravo na GO, ali zakonski si ga trebala iskoristiti do 30.6.2012... 

Provjeri s poslodavcem, ali mislim da ti je propao..

Zato cure i prekidaju roditeljski dopust da bi iskoristile GO pa se vrate na roditeljski.

----------


## VALERIJA

Pitala sam tajništvo i njihov odgovor je da mogu iskoristiti i godišnji od 2011, pa onda ovaj za ovu godinu.nadam se da se nisu zeznuli. Rekli su da je takav običaj u našoj firmi. Super...tako da sam još doma 46 dana...

----------


## Nivi

Kolika je onda naknada ukoliko se roditeljski dopust prekida zbog korištenja GO te poslije opet isti nastavlja?

----------


## Nivi

> Kolika je onda naknada ukoliko se roditeljski dopust prekida zbog korištenja GO te poslije opet isti nastavlja?


Sad primijetih da je prije napisano da GO smije biti max. 30 kalendarskih dana kako se naknada ne bi mijenjala.

----------


## Franny

curke, imam i ja pitanje.
rodila sam 25. 9. 2012. i rodiljni dopust mi ističe 24. 3. 2013. drugi dio će koristiti suprug (ali ne odmah). radim u prosvjeti. 

pitala sam danas pravnicu u Ministarstvu oko korištenja starog g.o. iz 2012. i ona mi veli da u principu (iako sve to mora još provjeriti!!!!), ako ja odmah po rodiljnom odem na g.o. tada ili a) osoba koja me mijenja mora prestati s radnim odnosom jer Ministarstvo plaća samo 1 osobu ili b) ja mogu ići na neplaćeni g.o  :Shock:  odnosno c) mogu se vratiti na posao, odraditi do 15. 6. nastavu i onda korstiti stari g.o. (s time da gubim onda 2 tjedna jer se mora stari iskoristiti do 30.6.2013.) i odmah da mogu nastaviti novi, da me se, kao, oslobodi obaveza vezanih za upise i popravke, kao da mi se olakša.
pa zar je tome zbilja tako?????? do sad su sve moje kolegice iz škole najnormalnije išle na stari g.o. i cijelo su ih to vrijeme mijenjale kolegice koje su im bile zamjena. odnosno, to je postala praksa od kad se Zakon promijenio (ne moram ni spomenuti da sam i s prvim djetetom spušila stari g.o jer su me svi pa i Ministarstvo uvjeravali da moram minimalno raditi 6 mj. da bi ostvarila pravo na g.o, a ja prethodne godine (po njima) nisam radila jer sam bila cijelu godinu na porodiljnom i nikako im nisam mogla objasniti da sam i dalje bila u radnom odnosu i nisam dobila otkaz te da bih po Zakonu trebala imati pravo na stari g.o.). 

enivejs, nije to bit, nego me zanima, ako koja zna je li dosita tako da dok si ti na starom godišnjem, tvoja zamjena mora ili dobiti otkaz ili joj ne plate zadnji mjeec rada jer plaćaju tebi taj g.o jer sve ide iz istog proračuna??? pa kak je to bilo prije?? ili je to sad neka nova recesijska fora??? stvarno sam i zbunjena i žalosna.
sutra budem još zvala sindikalnu pravnu službu da ih priupitam o tome, ali ako koja od vas zna odgovor prije toga, bila bih vam jako zahvalna  :Kiss: . tnx  :Kiss: .

----------


## puntica

> curke, imam i ja pitanje.
> rodila sam 25. 9. 2012. i rodiljni dopust mi ističe 24. 3. 2013. drugi dio će koristiti suprug (ali ne odmah). radim u prosvjeti. 
> 
> pitala sam danas pravnicu u Ministarstvu oko korištenja starog g.o. iz 2012. i ona mi veli da u principu (iako sve to mora još provjeriti!!!!), ako ja odmah po rodiljnom odem na g.o. tada ili a) osoba koja me mijenja mora prestati s radnim odnosom jer Ministarstvo plaća samo 1 osobu ili b) ja mogu ići na neplaćeni g.o  odnosno c) mogu se vratiti na posao, odraditi do 15. 6. nastavu i onda korstiti stari g.o. (s time da gubim onda 2 tjedna jer se mora stari iskoristiti do 30.6.2013.) i odmah da mogu nastaviti novi, da me se, kao, oslobodi obaveza vezanih za upise i popravke, kao da mi se olakša.
> pa zar je tome zbilja tako?????? do sad su sve moje kolegice iz škole najnormalnije išle na stari g.o. i cijelo su ih to vrijeme mijenjale kolegice koje su im bile zamjena. odnosno, to je postala praksa od kad se Zakon promijenio (ne moram ni spomenuti da sam i s prvim djetetom spušila stari g.o jer su me svi pa i Ministarstvo uvjeravali da moram minimalno raditi 6 mj. da bi ostvarila pravo na g.o, a ja prethodne godine (po njima) nisam radila jer sam bila cijelu godinu na porodiljnom i nikako im nisam mogla objasniti da sam i dalje bila u radnom odnosu i nisam dobila otkaz te da bih po Zakonu trebala imati pravo na stari g.o.). 
> 
> enivejs, nije to bit, nego me zanima, ako koja zna je li dosita tako da dok si ti na starom godišnjem, tvoja zamjena mora ili dobiti otkaz ili joj ne plate zadnji mjeec rada jer plaćaju tebi taj g.o jer sve ide iz istog proračuna??? pa kak je to bilo prije?? ili je to sad neka nova recesijska fora??? stvarno sam i zbunjena i žalosna.
> sutra budem još zvala sindikalnu pravnu službu da ih priupitam o tome, ali ako koja od vas zna odgovor prije toga, bila bih vam jako zahvalna . tnx .


jesi pročitala ovu temu? http://forum.roda.hr/threads/14795-Z...on-porodiljnog
bilo je par cura koje su bile u sličnoj situaciji
pročitaj, bit će ti puno toga jasnije  :Smile:

----------


## mara68

Franny, evo mog primjera: Porodiljni ističe 13.02. ove godine. U školi su rasporedili moj go na proljetne praznike i od kraja školske godine do 30.06. Ostalo je 16 dana koje su mi dali odmah nakon završetka porodiljnog, tako da počinjem raditi 8.3. Nitko nije spominjao neplaćeni go  :Confused:

----------


## Boxica

> ... ako koja zna je li dosita tako da dok si ti na starom godišnjem, tvoja zamjena mora ili dobiti otkaz ili joj ne plate zadnji mjeec rada jer plaćaju tebi taj g.o jer sve ide iz istog proračuna??? pa kak je to bilo prije?? ili je to sad neka nova recesijska fora??? stvarno sam i zbunjena i žalosna...


ovo je istina...

moja sestra radi kao odgajateljica u vrtiću i to kao zamjena za bolovanje...
žena koju mijenja nije u kontinuitetu na bolovanju nego koristi kojekakve šifre, ali mora redovito na komisiju
onda kada joj komisija odbije daljnje bolovanje žena se vrati na posao, ali na GO i tada moja sestra dobije otkaz
po prestanku GO žena ode ponovo na bolovanje i onda opet zovu moju L. da dođe raditi...

----------


## puntica

> Franny, evo mog primjera: Porodiljni ističe 13.02. ove godine. U školi su rasporedili moj go na proljetne praznike i od kraja školske godine do 30.06. Ostalo je 16 dana koje su mi dali odmah nakon završetka porodiljnog, tako da počinjem raditi 8.3. Nitko nije spominjao neplaćeni go


ne postoji neplaćeni go

----------


## Franny

*puntica*, hvala ti na linku  :Kiss: . jučer nisam stigla više niš čačkat, bila sam uzrujana činjenicom da me ponovno pokušavaju zakinuti za g.o. oke, pprije im je to prošlo jer se Zakon mogao i ovako i nako tumačiti, ali ove godine ću se dobro pripremiti i pozvati na aktualni Zakon. pa nemreš vjerovat na kaj sve oni idu  :Evil or Very Mad: ....na koje sve fore pokušavaju zlevatiti, ono app.
hvala i vama ostalima na odgovorima  :Kiss: .

----------


## Franny

meni je žena u ministarstvu rekla da mogu koristiti g.o. ali da će plaću dobiti samo jedna od nas,ili ja ili ova cura koja me mijenja. dakle, drugim riječima, ako ona dobije plaću dok sam ja na g,o, ja ne dobijem..tak sam ja to zaključila. ak plaću može dobiti samo jedna.

----------


## mara68

> ne postoji neplaćeni go


Pa da, Franny je spomenula da su joj u ministarstvu rekli da može ići na neplaćeni go. Vjerojatno su mislili na neplaćeni dopust, a ne na godišnji odmor.

----------


## mara68

> meni je žena u ministarstvu rekla da mogu koristiti g.o. ali da će plaću dobiti samo jedna od nas,ili ja ili ova cura koja me mijenja. dakle, drugim riječima, ako ona dobije plaću dok sam ja na g,o, ja ne dobijem..tak sam ja to zaključila. ak plaću može dobiti samo jedna.


Bože dragi, pa kako se to može razlikovati od škole do škole?! Moji nisu spominjali ništa od navedenog! Cura koja me mijenja će normalno raditi do 7.3. Još mi je tajnica napomenula da ću slijedeći mjesec dobiti i regres! Ne znam razlikuju li se prava radnika u osnovnim i srednjim školama? Ja radim u oš.

----------


## spunky125

i ja sam normalno koristila go od cca 20.4. i cura koja me je mijenjal aje normalno to odradila.

----------


## bubekica

netko mora raditi (bar za vrijeme nastavnih dana) dok osoba koju se mijenja koristi GO (ako koristi mimo skolskih praznika).

----------


## puntica

ja sam trenutno na godišnjem nakon porodiljnog
osoba koja me mijenjala i dalje radi, valjda i dobiva plaću?!?! niš se nije žalila...tako da pojma nemam
(s tim da je meni go uletio taman i vrijeme školskih praznika, bar djelomično)

----------


## Franny

pa zato sam i ostala zabezeknuta jer su sve moje kolegice koje su koristile rodiljni dopust nakon 1. 1. 2010, kade se Zakon promijenio, najnormalnije koristile stari g.o. tijekom školske godine, nevezano za školske praznike, dok su ih postojeće zamjene mijenjale i dobile plaću. 
ali (!!!) ja sam, tuka, išla prvo pitati u naše ministarstvo, njihovu pravnu službu, jer ove moje u školi gdje radim često si netočno tumače zakone, pa da me baš sad ne zakinu iz nekog razloga, ne znam kojeg, a bitno mi je dobiti još tih 30 radnih dana godišnjeg, da mi dijete ipak bude barem 7, a ne 6 mj. staro kad počinjem raditi. tak da u školi nisam još ni pitala nego direkt pravnicu u ministarstvu. pa valjda bi ona trebala bolje znat, mislila sam si. zovem sindikalnu pravnicu, ali je cijelo jutro na nekom ročištu pa ju nisam još uspjela dobiti... ajjj, veselja...

----------


## Franny

p.s. haha, pa da, *spunky,* ti si isto to najnormalnije koristila (radi samnom  :Wink:  )

----------


## Franny

eh, da i još...
 u ZORu piše:
Članak 64.
(1) Raspored korištenja godišnjeg odmora utvrđuje poslodavac u skladu s kolektivnim ugovorom, pravilnikom o radu, ugovorom o radu i ovim Zakonom, a najkasnije do 30. lipnja tekuće godine, te o rasporedu obavještava radnike.

(3) Pri utvrđivanju rasporeda korištenja godišnjeg odmora moraju se *uzeti u obzir potrebe organizacije rada te mogućnosti za odmor raspoložive radnicima.

*evoga, sad se možda ovi u školi mogu vaditi na to da ne mogu na stari g.o. zbog ovih ili onih potreba za mojom osobom  :Sad: .

----------


## puntica

> eh, da i još...
>  u ZORu piše:
> Članak 64.
> (1) Raspored korištenja godišnjeg odmora utvrđuje poslodavac u skladu s kolektivnim ugovorom, pravilnikom o radu, ugovorom o radu i ovim Zakonom, a najkasnije do 30. lipnja tekuće godine, te o rasporedu obavještava radnike.
> 
> (3) Pri utvrđivanju rasporeda korištenja godišnjeg odmora moraju se *uzeti u obzir potrebe organizacije rada te mogućnosti za odmor raspoložive radnicima.
> 
> *evoga, sad se možda ovi u školi mogu vaditi na to da ne mogu na stari g.o. zbog ovih ili onih potreba za mojom osobom .


sve je moguće, ali, ajde, pitaj prvo njih

----------


## Franny

evo, čula sam se sad s pravnicom sindikata i ona veli da se nas ne tiče kak će oni (ministarstvo) platiti i mene i moju zamjenu. da ja imam pravo na svoj stari g.o. i to u pravilu neprekinuti, od 30 dana, a da mi eventualno iz nekih školi pozntaih razloga mogu odobriti korištenje u nekoliko dijelova. ajd, bar sad znam da sam bila u pravu. i da pravnica u ministarstvu ide, naravno, na korist ministarstva, a ne moju.

----------


## winnerica

Pitanje vezano uz temu: imam porodiljni za 3. dijete do 7. mj. ove god. - ostvarujem normalno pravo korištenja godišnjeg za 2012. g. koji mogu koristiti do 30.6.? Malo sam se pogubila...

----------


## Tiziana

Da winnerca, ili godisnji ili isplatu kao naknadu za neskoristeni godisnji

----------


## Boxica

> Pitanje vezano uz temu: imam porodiljni za 3. dijete do 7. mj. ove god. - ostvarujem normalno pravo korištenja godišnjeg za 2012. g. koji mogu koristiti do 30.6.? Malo sam se pogubila...


da

----------


## Boxica

> ...isplatu kao naknadu za neskoristeni godisnji


ovo je nekad bilo...
po novom zakonu o radu isplata se ostvaruje samo u slučaju prekida radnog odnosa

----------


## Tiziana

> ovo je nekad bilo...
> po novom zakonu o radu isplata se ostvaruje samo u slučaju prekida radnog odnosa


A da? Vidis vidis sta su dugotrajni porodiljni i njege djeteta ucinili na profesionalnom planu... 
Znaci ako na kraju svibnja hocu dat otkaz trebam dobiti naknadu ili je to dobra volja poslodavca? 
Jer kad sam 2008 otvorila komplikacije i godisnji od te godine nisam koristila nikad, naknadu za to nisam dobila.

----------


## winnerica

Hvala cure, baš sam danas bila na poslu i izračunali su mi 35 radnih dana g.o. za 2012., idem si sad fino zbrojiti to na kalendaru (mislim da do 30.6. ima i praznika dosta), hvala još jednom, baš mi se zbrčkalo sve u glavi.  :Wink:

----------


## Boxica

> A da? Vidis vidis sta su dugotrajni porodiljni i njege djeteta ucinili na profesionalnom planu... 
> Znaci ako na kraju svibnja hocu dat otkaz trebam dobiti naknadu ili je to dobra volja poslodavca? 
> Jer kad sam 2008 otvorila komplikacije i godisnji od te godine nisam koristila nikad, naknadu za to nisam dobila.




Ništetnost odricanja od prava na godišnji odmor
Članak 57.
Ništetan je sporazum o odricanju od prava na godišnji odmor, odnosno o isplati naknade umjesto korištenja godišnjeg odmora.



Naknada za neiskorišteni godišnji odmor
Članak 61.
(1) U slučaju prestanka ugovora o radu, poslodavac je dužan radniku koji nije iskoristio godišnji odmor u cijelosti, isplatiti naknadu umjesto korištenja godišnjeg odmora.


naravno da su se poslodavci pravili prije pametni pa nisu isplaćivali naknade za neikorišteni GO, dali su ga samo onima koji su to tražili
ovo je iz Zakona koji vrijedi od 2009

----------


## Tiziana

Odlicno! Hvala! Mogu se na nevidjeno kladiti da u praksi dve trecine njih to ne zna ili ne postuje.

----------


## Šiškica

Samo da se malo uključim u raspravu s početka stranice o korištenju godišnjeg kod prosvijetnih djelatnika jer ja sam jedna od onih koji sam  imala gadnih problema .

probat ću biti kratka  :Grin: 
Malecka je rođena 26.1.2012. riješenje od HZZO-a sam dobila na 21.1.2013.  s obzirom na malu rodiljnu naknadu i kredit odlučila sam se vratiti ipak ranije i otišla u školu dali mi riješenje na 28 radnih dana.
Lijepo napisala ja molbu za korišenje godišnjeg i za prijevremeni prekid roditeljskog dopusta, sračunala da 14.11. prekidam rodiljni i počinjem koristiti svojih 28 dana godišnjeg do 21.12. i to je to..
Međutim dosta brzo je iz ministarstva stigla odbijenica i komentar da GO moram koristiti u* radne nenastavne dan*e ..i onda drama, sok i nevjerica i kažem ravnatelju ok nema problema vraćam se ja onda ipak 21.1.2013. pa ću onda valjda moć bolje iskoristit GO (tj. u komadu) oni su odgovorili da mogu se ja vratiti 21.1. al bez korištenja dana GO nego odmah u nastavu,  a GO 5 dana za Uskrsne praznike a ostalo (23 dana ) u šestom mjesecu  :Shock:  kao kad nema toliko posla :Shock: 
neću vam pisat u kojem sam šoku bila trebalo mi mjesec dana da dođem k sebi..
Sva sreća pa imam sposobnog ravnatelja pa smo nakon sat vremena računanja , mozganja i kombiniranja našli polovično riješenje koje je minisatrstvo prihvatilo. Koristila sam godišnji od 7.12.2012. do 11.1.2013. ( to je prošlo jer je bilo 11 radnih nastavni dana +12 radnih nenastavnih dana) i još mi ostalo za Uskrsne praznike 5 radnih nenastavnih dana GO..

Eto sranje nad sranjima. Prošlo je život ide dalje al bijesna sam na sve jer se to prije nije dogadalo.
Imam slučajno frendicu koja je svoju curku rodila točno godinu prije znači 26.1.2011. i njoj je prošlo korištenje GO od 13.11.2011. do 21.12.2011. bez ikakvog problema a radimo isti posao samo u različitim školama.

----------


## winnerica

> Pitanje vezano uz temu: imam porodiljni za 3. dijete do 7. mj. ove god. - ostvarujem normalno pravo korištenja godišnjeg za 2012. g. koji mogu koristiti do 30.6.? Malo sam se pogubila...



Evo me ljute, kvotam samu sebe, uz nastavak tužne priče: bila danas na poslu pitanju rješavanja gore navedenog, javna ustanova, odgovorili su mi da imam pravo na taj godišnji iskoristiti ga do 30.6. ali da nemam pravo na regres za taj isti godišnji (koji je isplačen svima) jer da nisam došla koristiti ga do 31.12.2012. 
Pa tko tu koga pravi ludim, zbunjenim, nenormalnim???!!! Jel to istina, pomagajte?!

----------


## Jurana

Mislim da je istina, nažalost. Tako je meni bilo.

----------


## winnerica

Jurana, u kojem sektoru radiš ak nije tajna, jel ima to veze s Kolektivnim ili što, fakat mi nije jasno...

----------


## Jadranka

Ja sam dobila regres za 2012, a dobila pam ga kad i svi ostali, na ljeto 2012, makar sam do nedavno bila na porodiljnom, isto javno poduzece (znanstvena institucija). Pitaj i sindikalnog povjerenika, ako ga imate, kakva su ti prava.

----------


## winnerica

Ma obišla sam danas kompletnu pravnu službu moje ustanove; šetali me od nemila do nedraga i na kraju bili bezobrazni kao da bi ga iz svog džepa trebali isplatiti... I svi su suglasni da nemam prava...

----------


## Boxica

> Ma obišla sam danas kompletnu pravnu službu moje ustanove; šetali me od nemila do nedraga i na kraju bili bezobrazni kao da bi ga iz svog džepa trebali isplatiti... I svi su suglasni da nemam prava...


ovo sam ti našla:

Što je regres i tko ima pravo na regres? Zakon o radu ne propisuje  pravo radnika na regres, što znači da nema zakonske obveze za isplatu  regresa radnicima. Poslodavac ima tu obvezu ako je regres propisan  kolektivnim ugovorom, pravilnikom o radu ili ugovorom o radu.
 Svrha regresa je podmirivanje troškova odmora koji radniku nastaju  kao povećani troškovi odmora, putovanja i sl., i to upravo u razdoblju  korištenja godišnjeg odmora. Dakle, radnik ima pravo na regres ako je  propisan gore navedenim pravilnikom ili ugovorima, te ako će stvarno  koristiti godišnji odmor. Ukoliko radnik nije koristio godišnji odmor,  tada niti nema pravo na regres za godišnji odmor.
*Regres se isplaćuje jednokratno najviše jednom godišnje najkasnije do  kraja lipnja tekuće godine.* Maksimalni iznos regresa koji je neoporeziv  je 2.500,00 kuna po radniku godišnje.

po ovome gore boldanom, tvoji su u pravu

----------


## winnerica

Sorry Boxica, fakat ne kužim kak po tebi imaju pravo?

Godišnji ću u cijelosti iskoristiti do 30.6., dakle sve po zakonu; novi regres vjerujem da nitko neće dobit u javnom sektoru za 2013., pa tako niti ja (dakle neću dobiti 2 regresa)...

----------


## jelena.O

> *Regres se isplaćuje jednokratno najviše jednom godišnje najkasnije do  kraja lipnja tekuće godine.* Maksimalni iznos regresa koji je neoporeziv  je 2.500,00 kuna po radniku godišnje.


kod nas u firmi se regres isplačuje u godini u kojoj ideš na go za tu godinu, isplačujese u dva navrata u sedmom mjesecu za sve koji idu na planirani godišnji do 15.8. ili u 12 mjesecu za sve koji nsu išli na go iza 15.8.  Po ovome i u mojoj firmi ne bi dobila regres ( tak ja nisam isto dobila jedne godine)

----------


## Boxica

> Sorry Boxica, fakat ne kužim kak po tebi imaju pravo?
> 
> Godišnji ću u cijelosti iskoristiti do 30.6., dakle sve po zakonu; novi regres vjerujem da nitko neće dobit u javnom sektoru za 2013., pa tako niti ja (dakle neću dobiti 2 regresa)...



da koristit ćeš GO za 2012, ali ga nisi koristila u tekućoj godini tj. u 2012-oj nego si ga prenijela!

----------


## winnerica

Daa, jasno je meni ovo kaj pišete; kod mene je 2010. bilo ovak: došla sam u 2. mj. s porodiljnog za 2. dijete i bila 5 dana na g.o.; isplatili su mi uz prvu plaću regres za godišnji za 2009. Kak je to onda moglo, a sad kao nemože?! Isto ga nisam niti dana koristila u 2009. g.

----------


## puntica

i meni su objasnili da nemam pravo na regres jer go nisam koristila u tekućoj godini
ALI, zabunom su mi ga uplatili kad i svima (ne kužim ali ne žalim se) pa sam ga dobila dok sam bila na porodiljnom (iako su mi, kao što sam napisala, rekli da na to neću imat pravo)

ne zna se ko pije ko plaća

----------


## Boxica

> Daa, jasno je meni ovo kaj pišete; kod mene je 2010. bilo ovak: došla sam u 2. mj. s porodiljnog za 2. dijete i bila 5 dana na g.o.; isplatili su mi uz prvu plaću regres za godišnji za 2009. Kak je to onda moglo, a sad kao nemože?! Isto ga nisam niti dana koristila u 2009. g.


zato što su se prije pare dijelile šakom i kapom, a sada je kriza i pazi se na svaku lipu! pa se i striktno poštuje odredba koja se tiče bilo kakvih novaca!

----------


## Tiziana

Ja mislim da bi to mogl biti zato sto poslodavac u jednoj godini radniku smije isplatiti max.2500 kuna neoporezivih. Zvali mi to regres, bozicnica, nagrada ili kako god stvar se ne mijenja. Taj iznos ti moze dati u jednoj kalendarskoj i poreznoj godini. Ako on tebi u ovoj isplati regres za 2012  onda ti vise nece moci dati regres za ovu godinu  u ovoj godini. Jer tih 2500 sto dobijes povrh place on prijavljuje poreznoj upravi kao trosak u godini u kojoj ga isplati. Ako u jednoj godini isplati dva regresa, na jednog ce morati platiti sva davanja kao na placu jer je vec iskoristio godisnju poreznu olaksicu od 2500 kn neoporezivih

----------


## winnerica

Tiziana draga, ja u zdravstvu uistinu više ne očekujem da će za ikoga biti, s obzirom na stanje u gospodarstvu i državi, regresa za 2013. Kod mene se konkretno radi o regresu od 1250 kn, nije neka lova, neću odapet bez toga ali bi mi dobro došla ali i bez toga mogu... Daj Bože da je onako kako ti kažeš, pa da javni sektor dobije i ove godine regres! A svi znamo da neće...

----------


## winnerica

Ovako mi je odgovoreno na Legalis-u:

Na Vašu žalost, ankesom Temeljnom kolektivnom ugovoru u javnim službama iz mjeseca prosinca 2012.godine određeno je da se u 2013.godini neće isplaćivati regres i božićnica.
Kako Vi godišnji odmor koristite u 2013.godini isti se "uživa" bez isplate regresa.

Evo cure, možda nekome pomogne. Dakle, da mi je moja Pravna služba znala tako lijepo objasniti da postoji aneks kolektivnog ugovora bilo bi mi sve jasno, a ne samo: "ti nisi koristila i nemoš sad!"

----------


## jelena.O

to si i sama znala da oni ove godine ne buju dobili regres

----------


## winnerica

> to si i sama znala da oni ove godine ne buju dobili regres


niti ikoje druge više; jesi kad vidjela da se neko takvo "pravo" nakon ukinuća opet vraća?! Dovoljno je pogledati novine...  :Wink:

----------


## trampolina

Podižem temu, opet komplikacije s prosvjetom  :Rolling Eyes: 

Radim na dvije škole i po svoj prilici u jednoj ću dobiti godišnji nakon porodiljnog u drugoj neću (naravno, ministarstvo ima zadnju pa još ništa nije sigurno).

Od tajnica dobijam oprečne informacije, možda će koja od vas znati:
Je li broj dana GO ovisi o satnici (u omjeru) ili ne? Sjećam se kad sam radila nepunu satnicu da sam imala pravo na cijeli godišnji.

Što ako mi se koje dijete razboli u periodu kad sam istovremeno na poslu i na godišnjem? pretpostavljam da ne mogu istovremeno biti na godišnjem i na bolovanju. Pitam ovo zato što curka kreće u jaslice pa očekujem viruse iz kolektiva. A jedino ja mogu uzeti bolovanje i biti s njom.

Bože, koje komplikacije, a moglo se sve riješiti jednim dopisom s vrha.

Ima li netko tko zna više od mene?

----------

